# Our houses 2022



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I've noticed a few people talking about house related things in the last few days, either decorating help, buying new houses or plans for 2022... so I wondered if we should have a 'Our houses' thread to bring it all together 

A place to ask questions, showcase your projects or just ramble about how you are procrastinating over making a decision (I'll be doing that a lot!).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

My first project for 2022 is new window coverings... Upstairs we don't have any blinds or curtains on our south facing rooms. One of which is our bedroom and one is my office.

Neither room is very colourful at the moment, very blue and white (which is like most of my house!) So I'm thinking of going patterns.

Office window has a cat seat in it so don't know how easy it will be...










At the moment I like 

















But not 100% sure if I will be able to get blinds or will have to go with curtains. I'm going to order some fabric samples...

Not 100% sure I like the patterns yet either :-D


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I love William Morris fabrics, but I do like the first pic of your samples.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Depends how much cover you want of the window @Psygon.

A solid blind could cut out lots of light (though doesn't have to come right down) whereas curtains can be pulled to the side.

A compromise could be a voile blind for some privacy and curtains for framing the window.

Does the cat seat need to be so high? If lower the voile could come down part way.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My diy To Do List:

Finish decorating bathroom

Replace all internal doors, frames and architraves

Deep clean and redecorate kitchen

Redecorate and redo flooring in porch


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm guessing the cat uses the window seat quite a lot to justify keeping it? I think both of your blinds would bring a nice bit of colour and warmth to the room, equally you could go for just one wall in a nice patterned deep colour wallpaper.

I'll be in this thread a lot, because as soon as the house purchase goes through I'll be decorating! It's mostly fine but we would like new carpets in the bedrooms so will decorate those two before the carpet.

Already chosen the paper for our bedroom, will be this paper on the wall behind our bed head. With possibly this complimentary paint on the three other walls.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We aren't doing anything to our house, except possibly painting the kitchen (colour TBC) but I will no doubt be in here because I love interiors. 

Show me a crazy pattern and I will most probably love it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

No plans for the house at the moment apart from maybe getting a new carpet in the diner part of the kitchen diner.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have the whole house to decorate but I'm in no rush.
First job is getting a false chimney breast built to give the lounge a focal point but the guy that built the hallway cupboards is not returning my calls so I've got to find someone else... It's a nightmare finding tradesmen!
When I do, I'm planning on pretty bold wallpaper either side but may change my mind. Pic below.









Unfortunately I have a water leak in the hallway that I need to sort first, don't know what is causing it.

I was going to get the kitchen re-sprayed and new worktops etc but it will be expensive and in probably going to try and help my son to get a flat with the money instead... He needs the help now, not when I'm dead!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Depends how much cover you want of the window @Psygon.
> 
> A solid blind could cut out lots of light (though doesn't have to come right down) whereas curtains can be pulled to the side.
> 
> ...


One of the reasons we don't have any window coverings at the moment is I don't really want to lose the light. It's wonderfully bright and sunny. I love the way the light changes through the day. We used to have curtains... Maybe should go back to curtains. We don't need privacy, we're not overlooked. And it's quite difficult to see into the windows from the gardens below.

The good thing with these fabric choices is they are available as curtains too. So might still get the samples and then figure out what will be the best window coverings. I have been trying to decide what to put on these windows for about 5 years now... :-D



golfchick said:


> I'm guessing the cat uses the window seat quite a lot to justify keeping it? I think both of your blinds would bring a nice bit of colour and warmth to the room, equally you could go for just one wall in a nice patterned deep colour wallpaper.


Most of my house is designed around the cat things, god knows what we will do if we ever want to move. So the window seat is definitely staying. It's a hugely popular spot all year round.

I'm one of those strange people that doesn't like wallpaper :-D I like to add visual interest and colour through artwork, cushions, blinds, throws etc. Though my husband doesn't appreciate the number of throws and cushion covers we own... I do have a favourite wall paper designer tho. If I had wallpaper it would definitely be St Jude's Mark Hearld paper. I have fabric and images of his work all over my house. I'm not sure which paper I would choose... Probably one in a blue colour way since I really do like blue paint!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

golfchick said:


> I'm guessing the cat uses the window seat quite a lot to justify keeping it? I think both of your blinds would bring a nice bit of colour and warmth to the room, equally you could go for just one wall in a nice patterned deep colour wallpaper.
> 
> I'll be in this thread a lot, because as soon as the house purchase goes through I'll be decorating! It's mostly fine but we would like new carpets in the bedrooms so will decorate those two before the carpet.
> 
> Already chosen the paper for our bedroom, will be this paper on the wall behind our bed head. With possibly this complimentary paint on the three other walls.


I do like that colour and wallpaper combination.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love crazy wallpaper! I've not got any in the house though.

We have blinds as they were here when we moved in, wooden Venetian made to measure things in the kitchen, utility, two spare bedrooms and my sewing room. One day I will get rid of them and just have curtains as it gives me more scope for bonkers fabric  At the moment, the only way I can get my pattern fix is through the medium of bedding and tea towels haha.

@GingerNinja I love that sofa colour/wallpaper combo. We have a chimney breast in the lounge but no mantel, I'd like a shelf/mantel thing...I'm thinking some sort of sleeper shelf construct. I only want one so I can put garlands on it at Christmas


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@golfchick and @GingerNinja loving the bold colours 

I've always been pretty tame on colours but just lately I feel I want to be a bit bolder.

I've chosen Peacock Blue for the bathroom. It's not finished yet, but have done part of it so far …










Found some contrasting stick on tiles for behind the sink as a cheap, quick fix which I'm quite pleased with.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I really want to crack on with it as this whole house is shades of grey.... Sorry to all the stylish, minimalist trendy folk but it really isn't me, I like colour and cosy 

I was thinking of this fabric for curtains (not with the wallpaper) but my lounge window is nearly 4m wide and I thought it'd be to much when they were closed!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> @golfchick and @GingerNinja loving the bold colours
> 
> I've always been pretty tame on colours but just lately I feel I want to be a bit bolder.
> 
> ...


I love that colour!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I would like to replace the ageing boiler from a conventional boiler with a combi and I'd like to change the bathroom - the shower definitely needs updating as it's a pump one that won't work on a combi. But as a one bathroom house, I'm putting the entire thing off.... no idea if the bathroom comes first before the boiler or if I even need to change the boiler from conventional to combi. It's a huge headache.

But I am enjoying looking at bathroom images.I want something 1930s style, a bit like a Pullman carriage or green tiles with dolphins on them like my gran's 1900 house (I can dream!)


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> @golfchick and @GingerNinja loving the bold colours
> 
> I've always been pretty tame on colours but just lately I feel I want to be a bit bolder.
> 
> ...


That's nice, bold but warming. I think bathrooms are great for going a little wild!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I used to get Ideal Home magazine but had to stop as we weren’t doing anymore interior work. I don’t like our main bathroom (it’s so boring) but it was only put in a couple of years before we moved in and it’s all white, with an extra long bath, so whilst I am not a fan of it I can’t justify it being replaced either. Same with the kitchen cream shaker units with oak worktop. Nothing wrong with it just maybe not the most thrilling kitchen - hence the tea towel addiction


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> That's nice, bold but warming. I think bathrooms are great for going a little wild!


That's what I told my son (who hates that I've painted the door too) 

Tbf it's only seen when we sit on the loo! 

We only have one bathroom here too, but always had a loo while the work was being done and OH and DS showered at the gym.

I went off to the Caribbean to visit my sister for the two weeks! :Happy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used to get Ideal Home magazine but had to stop as we weren't doing anymore interior work. I don't like our main bathroom (it's so boring) but it was only put in a couple of years before we moved in and it's all white, with an extra long bath, so whilst I am not a fan of it I can't justify it being replaced either. Same with the kitchen cream shaker units with oak worktop. Nothing wrong with it just maybe not the most thrilling kitchen - hence the tea towel addiction


Well... You can always paint the cupboard doors. It is a bit time consuming, and probably best done in warmer weather but would be a cheapish way to update the look of a kitchen without forking out for a whole new one.

We picked stainless steel doors for our kitchen units... Which was a mistake. Would love to change them but until we figure out what to do with our gas cooker that's a project for another year I think!

On interiors magazines... If you have Amazon prime subscription there are always interiors magazines in prime reading!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used to get Ideal Home magazine but had to stop as we weren't doing anymore interior work. I don't like our main bathroom (it's so boring) but it was only put in a couple of years before we moved in and it's all white, with an extra long bath, so whilst I am not a fan of it I can't justify it being replaced either. Same with the kitchen cream shaker units with oak worktop. Nothing wrong with it just maybe not the most thrilling kitchen - hence the tea towel addiction


Just looking around in my living room... I actually have a framed tea towel on the wall :-D


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Psygon I love both those blinds :Bag

We are renovating this year. Delayed it due to covid but now it needs doing.

New boiler
Renew pipework and rads throughout
Strip out existing bathroom
New bathroom (shower, bath, toilet, sinks)
New toilets x 2
New shower room

Rewire whole house including outside lights, garage (car charger), shed and garden lighting.

Strip out existing kitchen and utility room
Install new main kitchen
Install new 2nd kitchen and utility room (we have an AGA so want to create a 2nd kitchen in the utility room for when we turn the AGA off in the warmer months).

Install new flooring in kitchen and new 2nd kitchen

Renew the wooden floorboards downstairs (3 rooms)

Replaster everywhere

Redecorate (after replastering)

New carpets upstairs

Carpet in hallway, landings and stairs will be taken up, stored and relayed. Its far too good to strip out and bin.

Its a huge job and I'm absolutely dreading it. I have to pack up EVERYTHING and move out for not sure how long. Not sure where we will be going, if its to my mothers then her house needs to be decluttered to make room for us, it does need doing so two birds 

Can't go away to the cottage as I need to be calling in daily for the workmen.

On a good note, we've got our shower cubicle, our sofas are on order (8 months delivery!), dh was ordering toilets and showers in the sale. Chandeliers are on order. Our kitchens are all decided and we just need to say when.

We have an electrician lined up
Decorators lined up
Plasters lined up

Plumbers are hard to come by. We are being picky.

While the pandemic raged we did what we could... new windows and doors throughout. 
We painted over hideous colours from previous owner
Stripped two rooms of hideous wallpaper and repainted
Sorted out the fireplaces x 3
Installed a new water pipe from the main supply, cutting out our lead pipes 
To be able to have better water pressure not be reliant on what the supplier gave us, we installed a sealed water tank and pump.
Renewed the existing driveway
Created new parking spaces by extending existing driveway.
New shed and base.
Took a huge tree down that was dying (I use the wood).

Starting to get myself into the mindset of just getting through this list of work.

Have probably made this house sound like an utter wreck by the amount that needs doing but it isn't really, its quite liveable just not up to date at all.

It really is an incredibly solid and well built 1920s house which I absolutely adore. Plus its got enough space for my family to get through this awful pandemic without wanting to throttle each other


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> That's what I told my son (who hates that I've painted the door too)
> 
> Tbf it's only seen when we sit on the loo!
> 
> ...


Them what wields the paint brush can do what they wish! That's my motto (and my excuse for painting my hall in Little Greene's Attic II and one wall upstairs is Atomic Red which makes me think my house is flashing her knickers!)

I am going to see if I can hang on until Autumn and then try to get a cheap week on the coast, anywhere with running water! I'm praying the boiler lasts!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh and I want to convert the light switches to Bakelite finishes with the toggle switches. I'm obsessed by Bakelite and one of my most favourite museums is the Bakelite one. Honestly, yes that's true.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> @Psygon I love both those blinds :Bag
> 
> We are renovating this year. Delayed it due to covid but now it needs doing.
> 
> ...


That is a very long and comprehensive list of works!! I'm assuming since you say you have to move out that the plan will be to do it all at once? Or mostly all at once?

It does sound like you've had to do pretty much everything - except the roof!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Oh and I want to convert the light switches to Bakelite finishes with the toggle switches. I'm obsessed by Bakelite and one of my most favourite museums is the Bakelite one. Honestly, yes that's true.


This house has its original Bakelite switches, a few missing but most are here. My electrician wants to take them out as new wiring is thicker, he is willing to try though to see if they will work with new wiring. Hill worth dying on for me.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> That is a very long and comprehensive list of works!! I'm assuming since you say you have to move out that the plan will be to do it all at once? Or mostly all at once?
> 
> It does sound like you've had to do pretty much everything - except the roof!


Knew I forgot something 

We got our roof and chimneys checked over (repointed) whilst the scaffolding for the windows was up.

Yes, doing the works all at once. The dust will be unbearable, chasing out walls. Although my ndn tells me there are pipes within the walls for the wiring so hopefully new wiring will fit and save us. Most of our switches are going in the same places other than the kitchen, more going in.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Knew I forgot something
> 
> We got our roof and chimneys checked over (repointed) whilst the scaffolding for the windows was up.
> 
> Yes, doing the works all at once. The dust will be unbearable, chasing out walls. Although my ndn tells me there are pipes within the walls for the wiring so hopefully new wiring will fit and save us. Most of our switches are going in the same places other than the kitchen, more going in.


Yeah, we had walls in our kitchen, living room and bedroom replastered at the same time. Had to go right back to the brick. The dust was hellish and I totally hadn't considered just how much would be created. I think I foolishly assumed since in each of those rooms it was only one wall being done it would be fine to push everything back and use dust sheets. I was so wrong


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> This house has its original Bakelite switches, a few missing but most are here. My electrician wants to take them out as new wiring is thicker, he is willing to try though to see if they will work with new wiring. Hill worth dying on for me.


Your house sounds very much like mine, same period and so solid. We've got door handles in Bakelite and a few of the two pin clock plugs on the fireplaces which I need to update in some way. Patrick Cook at the Bakelite Museum was really helpful when I asked about it.

I think we spent about £20k before we could move in but it had been rented out for years privately but the neglect was in our favour as we uncovered loads of features including fireplaces and panelled doors that I think would've been lost. Though it would have been lovely to have floorboards, a kitchen and a bathroom and a working boiler. We've just lived here that long that we've got to replace them now as we did it fairly cheaply at the time.

You're right, it's getting very hard to find any people working at the moment.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

All this talk of wallpaper has got me thinking...

In my bedroom we used to have open shelves on our wardrobe, and then fabric storage boxes on the shelves.

Looked like this:









Unfortunately one of our cats, Jammy, discovered it was hugely hilarious to climb up the front of the fabric boxes at about 2am. Us people didn't find this nearly as amusing so last year my husband put on some plywood doors. 









I had been planning on painting them. Maybe yellow as that's the accent (along with my trusty blue) in the bedroom









But now I am thinking maybe I should wallpaper them? Has anyone wallpapered furniture? I'm assuming I would need to seal the wallpaper on once it's glued on??


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> Yeah, we had walls in our kitchen, living room and bedroom replastered at the same time. Had to go right back to the brick. The dust was hellish and I totally hadn't considered just how much would be created. I think I foolishly assumed since in each of those rooms it was only one wall being done it would be fine to push everything back and use dust sheets. I was so wrong


We've done a few renovations. I think my dh has forgotten the amount of dust .... the dark stuff.



MollySmith said:


> Your house sounds very much like mine, same period and so solid. We've got door handles in Bakelite and a few of the two pin clock plugs on the fireplaces which I need to update in some way. Patrick Cook at the Bakelite Museum was really helpful when I asked about it.
> 
> I think we spent about £20k before we could move in but it had been rented out for years privately but the neglect was in our favour as we uncovered loads of features including fireplaces and panelled doors that I think would've been lost. Though it would have been lovely to have floorboards, a kitchen and a bathroom and a working boiler. We've just lived here that long that we've got to replace them now as we did it fairly cheaply at the time.
> 
> You're right, it's getting very hard to find any people working at the moment.


So, looking at my lightswitches online since posting and they are not coming up as bakelite but they are definitely in that era, so more snooping required :Bag

Old houses eh? They bleed you dry and get into your heart, clever blighters 

Before buying we had no idea just how solid this place was. I only hear wind when it comes down the chimneys. I only know its raining when I see it, very rarely does it hit the windows and I don't hear it, its a weird quirk.

Are your internal doors solid wood? Our ceilings are concrete too. There are three of us here mainly and we can't hear each other moving about. Moving from a new build this took a big adjustment. Since found out the whole house has engineered bricks internal walls too. Its a semi but can't hear our ndn's at all.

All this just adds to why I like this house so much


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> All this talk of wallpaper has got me thinking...
> 
> In my bedroom we used to have open shelves on our wardrobe, and then fabric storage boxes on the shelves.
> 
> ...


One of these, can't decide on which colour... Leaning towards the yellow tho


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> All this talk of wallpaper has got me thinking...
> 
> In my bedroom we used to have open shelves on our wardrobe, and then fabric storage boxes on the shelves.
> 
> ...


Never done it myself but there must be youtube videos showing how to do it. I do like your headboard, cushions and your prints. Its a lovely shade.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> One of these, can't decide on which colour... Leaning towards the yellow tho
> View attachment 482508
> View attachment 482509


I like them both.

If I showed the wallpaper here I'll get banned (hunting) not my choice it was previous owner. Its going. On the other wall we have tweed, not wallpaper, actual tweed.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Never done it myself but there must be youtube videos showing how to do it. I do like your headboard, cushions and your prints. Its a lovely shade.


Headboard is a diy masterpiece :-D

The original headboard (and the bed) is like a white boucle fabric. But the cats climbed all over it, and it was so delicate it made loads of holes and made it look awful (seeing a theme here?).

So I bought some double duvet covers and I just put that over the headboard. Means I can match pillow cases to it and wash them etc. It actually works out really well :-D


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> I like them both.
> 
> If I showed the wallpaper here I'll get banned (hunting) not my choice it was previous owner. Its going. On the other wall we have tweed, not wallpaper, actual tweed.


 I mean I like a bit of tweed... But on a wall?! That's a bit bonkers....


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

My mission this year is to get the bedroom decorated and flooring in the hall and bedroom. The bedroom is known as “the tip”. I had new kitchen and wet room put in 3 years ago (can’t believe it was 3 years ago - it traumatised me for life and Mosi was so ill in the cattery I nearly lost him). Everything from kitchen and bathroom got dumped into the bedroom. Some of it is still there because I don’t want to clutter up my nice kitchen. I am also awaiting OT visit re further adaptations which may involve widening the hallway, so I can’t put flooring down until all that is sorted.

Much as I like your wallpapers, it will be pale grey paint throughout for me!

No holiday for me this year


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Headboard is a diy masterpiece :-D
> 
> The original headboard (and the bed) is like a white boucle fabric. But the cats climbed all over it, and it was so delicate it made loads of holes and made it look awful (seeing a theme here?).
> 
> So I bought some double duvet covers and I just put that over the headboard. Means I can match pillow cases to it and wash them etc. It actually works out really well :-D


Looks great 

Duvet sets are my go to for fabric … well priced with attractive prints.

I favour the yellow, going with your theme.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm strongly leaning towards the yellow @Psygon - surely you can sand and prime and away you go?

The more I see of everyone's houses, the more boring I feel!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm strongly leaning towards the yellow @Psygon - surely you can sand and prime and away you go?
> 
> The more I see of everyone's houses, the more boring I feel!


I think I've seen it done like that on "Money for Nothing". A coating of dilute pva/water to seal and protect or clear varnish.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Psygon said:


> One of these, can't decide on which colour... Leaning towards the yellow tho
> View attachment 482508
> View attachment 482509


How big is the pattern on them compared to the drawer fronts? I'd want the pattern small enough and draw big enough to actually be able to see the pattern. Then I'd have to work out how to space them correctly according to the natural hang of the paper! I think I prefer the yellow to the blue but you could CRAZY and swap colour on each drawer front.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Blimey @westie~ma I've got the heebeejeebees even just looking at your list!

When we moved here, the only major work that needed to be done was two en suites that had to come out. We had them removed and they sat as shells for a while whilst we figured out what to do. We also had some issues with what is now husband's office, as the 1930s lathe and plaster ceiling was a little worse for wear. It's also a bit worse for wear in one of the spare bedrooms but as it's not used often we've not worried about it.

There aren't many original features left here, of the three original bedrooms two of them have 1930s skirtings, we also have an original cupboard on the landing which I love as it houses all the toiletries. I know most folk would have ripped it out - and it has gone in most of the houses that are similar to ours. Where we live there are little groups of houses similar to each other when built (so we are in a row of four, with two lots of two mirror image houses). The house next door to ours was still it's original layout when we moved in and when the chap died, his sisters asked us in to look round.

I always feel everyone I know has a grown up house and we don't  Many of our friends have the same "look" of house interior, lots of open plan kitchen/lounge areas, lots of marble - but I must confess, I do like rooms to be rooms. We do have a kitchen diner though, that's my concession to open plan, I do rather like having a table area in the kitchen.

As I sit in bed I think I'm tempted to think about a stronger colour in here. I was never really happy with it, so maybe something a bit darker. Our main guest room is north facing and is in a darker colour and it's really nice, so I'm sure a south facing bedroom could take a deeper colour too…see, this thread is dangerous!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

golfchick said:


> How big is the pattern on them compared to the drawer fronts? I'd want the pattern small enough and draw big enough to actually be able to see the pattern. Then I'd have to work out how to space them correctly according to the natural hang of the paper! I think I prefer the yellow to the blue but you could CRAZY and swap colour on each drawer front.


The pattern repeats every 53cm. Each drawer front is approximately 60cm by 39cm - so the pattern should be viewable with those. I think!

I will attempt a mock up later... Spoke to my OH last night and we will actually remake the doors. As some of them are ply offcuts and a little messy/small. I have already ordered some paper as I got a little excited and I had 30% off. I ordered in yellow.

Now need to think about handles. But will wait on that until we have redesigned the doors!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

You could just use some wood filler and sand them all smooth for those that at least fit right?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

golfchick said:


> You could just use some wood filler and sand them all smooth for those that at least fit right?


yep, we will save what we can and make what we need


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

golfchick said:


> How big is the pattern on them compared to the drawer fronts? I'd want the pattern small enough and draw big enough to actually be able to see the pattern. Then I'd have to work out how to space them correctly according to the natural hang of the paper! I think I prefer the yellow to the blue but you could CRAZY and swap colour on each drawer front.


That would look nice, but tricky to achieve.

@Psygon an easier way might be choose a section of the print you like and cut enough pieces exactly the same for each drawer. Maybe the bottom section of the door too?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> That would look nice, but tricky to achieve.
> 
> @Psygon an easier way might be choose a section of the print you like and cut enough pieces exactly the same for each drawer. Maybe the bottom section of the door too?


This is sort of what I am planning. A roll of paper is 10m. I have 10 doors.... So I can hopefully pick out the bit of the 53cm drop we like and then do each door the same. Will see....

I've only bought 1 roll. :-D


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Psygon I like the wallpaper, especially in yellow. I had some Christmas cards this year with similar images from Seasalt


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> We've done a few renovations. I think my dh has forgotten the amount of dust .... the dark stuff.
> 
> So, looking at my lightswitches online since posting and they are not coming up as bakelite but they are definitely in that era, so more snooping required :Bag
> 
> ...


We've got past the bleeding dry and into the _goodness do you remember when we had to smack the old old boiler and the sink was on bricks_ with a degree of fondness... sort of!

Our doors are the period 6 panels with the small panels at the top and the tall ones below. They were covered up in boards when we moved in so they're a lovely surprise. We had them all taken out and stripped off but when we got them back, we had no idea which door was for which room as they're made to fit each door way. That was a true test of love for this place and our marriage!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey @westie~ma I've got the heebeejeebees even just looking at your list!
> 
> When we moved here, the only major work that needed to be done was two en suites that had to come out. We had them removed and they sat as shells for a while whilst we figured out what to do. We also had some issues with what is now husband's office, as the 1930s lathe and plaster ceiling was a little worse for wear. It's also a bit worse for wear in one of the spare bedrooms but as it's not used often we've not worried about it.
> 
> ...


I feel like that too. Our home has a lot of features but I don't know why but I think a cloakroom is the ultimate grown up! It's simply not worth the upheaval of adding one. There is a ceiling price on all houses versus the cost of work and we do okay. Had we had a family I think we'd put one in but for the two of us, it's not a big problem. But so many homes in our area are built for railway workers during Victorian times so our street, built in 1900 with a proper bathroom was posh!!

Though we've been here for years - 25 I think - and I can't imagine any other road in our city where I'd move to even the very posh ones if I won the lottery, I do want to move closer to my parents to a village at some point, but there's only been one house that I thought I'd go to. It was a new build single storey, so different I felt I could cope but the entire living space was open plan and I think that was too much!! I like rooms, a few of our neighbours have knocked walls and removed a large fireplace in the dining room to create one large living space but we've never done that.

We keep looking but we're not on the market, it's really slowed down here and I keep putting obstacles in my way by being pickey!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey @westie~ma I always feel everyone I know has a grown up house and we don't  Many of our friends have the same "look" of house interior, lots of open plan kitchen/lounge areas, lots of marble - but I must confess, I do like rooms to be rooms. We do have a kitchen diner though, that's my concession to open plan, I do rather like having a table area in the kitchen.


I was reading, and I can't totally remember why I was reading this, that 2022 is the year of broken plan living. Apparently the pandemic has made people realise that open plan doesn't work when you are trying to live and work from home so broken plan and dividing up spaces is the new trend.

My OH and I were laughing because we had just finished 'broken planning' one of the lounges (which is 10m x 5m) by installing a half wall and we hadn't realised how on trend we were!! 
Before:








After








The poles were meant to be the start of a cat climbing frame contraption, but once we put them up realised how much shadow they cast on our projector wall. So having a bit of a rethink with those to figure out what to do next!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> @Psygon I like the wallpaper, especially in yellow. I had some Christmas cards this year with similar images from Seasalt


Yeah, some of the sea salt artists are very good!! I have some jute bags and tea towels of their designs. I love artists that work with wood block and lino cut - which Mark Hearld does. A lot of the art on my walls is that kind of style... I think I basically like illustrative whimsical art!!

Like...
Annie Soudain








Sam Wilson








Angela Harding


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Yeah, some of the sea salt artists are very good!! I have some jute bags and tea towels of their designs. I love artists that work with wood block and lino cut - which Mark Hearld does. A lot of the art on my walls is that kind of style... I think I basically like illustrative whimsical art!!
> 
> Like...
> Annie Soudain
> ...


I am a relief printer working in wood engraving and lino (when I'm not running my graphic design business - I am also a stained glass artist and type designer) I have some of Neil Bousfield's work on my wall from his studies of Happisburgh which is a place close to my heart and Angela Harding has a new book out. I also like Heather Skjervik whose studios I've seen in Cornwall.

If you don't know them already then the St Jude's Press has a good gallery of artists - I love James Brown's alphabet - and sometimes has end of line sales on their fabric and wallpaper. We have one fireplace with some St Jude's wallpaper. Mark Herald was in a recent issue of Artist and Illustrators magazine taking about his work. My godfather is on the board of trustees for the Ditchling Museum of Art and Craft and you may like their material too - as a type designer it's one of my favourites.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I am a relief printer working in wood engraving and lino (when I'm not running my graphic design business - I am also a stained glass artist and type designer) I have some of Neil Bousfield's work on my wall from his studies of Happisburgh which is a place close to my heart and Angela Harding has a new book out. I also like Heather Skjervik whose studios I've seen in Cornwall.
> 
> If you don't know them already then the St Jude's Press has a good gallery of artists - I love James Brown's alphabet - and sometimes has end of line sales on their fabric and wallpaper. We have one fireplace with some St Jude's wallpaper. Mark Herald was in a recent issue of Artist and Illustrators magazine taking about his work. My godfather is on the board of trustees for the Ditchling Museum of Art and Craft and you may like their material too - as a type designer it's one of my favourites.


St Jude's is where I got my roll of paper from 

I have several framed Mark Hearld fabrics in my house  And I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of his new book, which I preordered as soon as it was announced 

I'm slightly annoyed at you now tho for giving me some names of other print artists to go and look at    I suspect my wallet will also not be thanking you when I impulse buy something by Heather Skejervik later today


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I was reading, and I can't totally remember why I was reading this, that 2022 is the year of broken plan living. Apparently the pandemic has made people realise that open plan doesn't work when you are trying to live and work from home so broken plan and dividing up spaces is the new trend


Oh good, I'm in fashion for a change


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not diy, but just had my new lounge furniture delivered half an hour ago … it feels very firm. It should soften with a bit of wear.

A bit darker than I was expecting too. Maybe I'll buy a brighter rug and some blue cushions similar to the curtains to add to the ochre ones to counter the greyness?










Hoping it's more comfortable and supportive than the old suite.

We have 21 days to decide or return it for a full refund, which is reassuring


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I like the colour of your new sofa with the ochre. What about an ochre striped or patterned cushion?

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st477208/130385#130385

(I love cushions nearly as much as I love tea towels, haha!)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I like those @Mrs Funkin 

Might have to buy a few to try.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think Next are fabulous for cushions at a pretty reasonable price - and you can easily return them too, which is good. JL always have lovely ones but often at £40 a pop you don't feel you can change them very often.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st575262/925154#925154

I really like this leafy one, it's the little pom pom edging that does it I think


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not diy, but just had my new lounge furniture delivered half an hour ago … it feels very firm. It should soften with a bit of wear.
> 
> A bit darker than I was expecting too. Maybe I'll buy a brighter rug and some blue cushions similar to the curtains to add to the ochre ones to counter the greyness?
> 
> ...


I like the new sofa! Sort of classic and comfy looking. Hopefully it does turn out to be as comfortable as it looks.

I would maybe add something textural in cushions. (Oh just noticed Mrs f has said one with pom poms, that would work!).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think Next are fabulous for cushions at a pretty reasonable price - and you can easily return them too, which is good. JL always have lovely ones but often at £40 a pop you don't feel you can change them very often.


My go to place for cushions is probably tk Maxx. Some of the stuff in there is tat... But you do get nice options too.

You have to be careful on some things if you worry about where things come from, think duck down filled cushions - no idea where they source the duck down. Similar with sheepskins (if you like that sort of thing) no idea where that comes from either.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Psygon said:


> St Jude's is where I got my roll of paper from
> 
> I have several framed Mark Hearld fabrics in my house  And I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of his new book, which I preordered as soon as it was announced
> 
> I'm slightly annoyed at you now tho for giving me some names of other print artists to go and look at    I suspect my wallet will also not be thanking you when I impulse buy something by Heather Skejervik later today


I apologise to your impulse and bank account!

I mostly produce work for publishers but I'm really hoping I can set up a store for myself this year. My recent study has been around erosion and coastlines hence Happisburgh and St Judes!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I apologise to your impulse and bank account!
> 
> I mostly produce work for publishers but I'm really hoping I can set up a store for myself this year. My recent study has been around erosion and coastlines hence Happisburgh and St Judes!


I know it's really hard when you work for yourself to do things like a store. My sister was working full time and doing freelance graphic design and then started a small Etsy store on the side. She's now quit her job, stopped the freelance stuff and is exclusively doing her store. So if you love what you do you should try!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not diy, but just had my new lounge furniture delivered half an hour ago … it feels very firm. It should soften with a bit of wear.
> 
> A bit darker than I was expecting too. Maybe I'll buy a brighter rug and some blue cushions similar to the curtains to add to the ochre ones to counter the greyness?
> 
> ...


My sofa in the kitchen was very firm at first but it's lovely and comfortable now  I like a firmer sofa anyway as the softer ones look a mess after a couple of months!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> My sofa in the kitchen was very firm at first but it's lovely and comfortable now  I like a firmer sofa anyway as the softer ones look a mess after a couple of months!


I'm hopeful it will prove comfortable before the 21 days is up 

The whole reason for getting it was our current one is far too squishy and uncomfortable for us (and impossible for OH and I to get out of ) so we need the support.

We don't have much luck with sofas … sit for ages in showrooms before making our selection but the delivered items never match up.

This one was chosen on line but the company accepts return and full refund if you don't love, it so we have nothing to lose 

We'll hold on to the old one for now.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing peoples pictures 
We have a huge list for the house this year as we moved in in August. The wet room which doesn't work as the floor doesn't slope towards the drain, is going to be changed to a utility room with the washing machine etc in to give us more space in the kitchen, as we cook a lot and have a lot of equipment currently in storage, and only one cupboard for our food. Plus, despite heating, the wet room is in the back bit of the house that stays at around 10 C when it's not summer, and neither of us can summon the courage to use it.

I want rid of these awful carpets that came with the house. They're white and grey/beige patterned, so quite neutral, but still too busy, and also constantly shed, so so much. I am so tired of them. The individual fibres prickle your bottom if you sit on them too. We're big fans of wood/laminate flooring, so hoping to at least do the front room this year as it's where we spend most of our time. 

We're getting a fence up outside very soon which will be a massive relief - currently our back garden is just open.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just came across www.furn.com

Seems to have some nice cushions and duvet covers...

Found this one which I think, with my new wardrobe doors when I make them, could look quite good... it's double sided so I might use the paler side on my headboard.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Furn made the “meowy” Christmas cat duvet a few folk bought for the festive season. I was sorely tempted…


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> I mean I like a bit of tweed... But on a wall?! That's a bit bonkers....


Its not a bit bonkers, its utterly off the scale bonkers. Having said that, it doesn't look too bad as its muted tones which suits the floorboards and fireplace. Its on the pelmets too and the curtains compliment the colours.

The last owner had a bold flare ... lets call it that 

In fact, his boldness has convinced me that this house can take ANYTHING which is why I painted the small lounge a Dulux Heritage colour Mallard Green. Fallen in love with it completely.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Its not a bit bonkers, its utterly off the scale bonkers. Having said that, it doesn't look too bad as its muted tones which suits the floorboards and fireplace. Its on the pelmets too and the curtains compliment the colours.
> 
> The last owner had a bold flare ... lets call it that
> 
> In fact, his boldness has convinced me that this house can take ANYTHING which is why I painted the small lounge a Dulux Heritage colour Mallard Green. Fallen in love with it completely.


I kind of want pictures!  Of the tweed!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> I kind of want pictures!  Of the tweed!


Here you go, a close up to see the colours and pattern

Pelmet and blinds over the small window, there is a section of tweed on the wall under this window

My main window (very sunny so had to close the blind) the blind is tweed also but a different pattern. The curtains are silk. The artex is going.

For context my ceilings are 9ft high, that window measures over 7ft long and is nearly 6ft high


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> In fact, his boldness has convinced me that this house can take ANYTHING which is why I painted the small lounge a Dulux Heritage colour Mallard Green. Fallen in love with it completely.


That's the colour I was getting the kitchen re-sprayed  Maybe one day.....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Here you go, a close up to see the colours and pattern
> View attachment 482565
> 
> 
> ...


wow... that is definitely a bold choice. I've now had to google to find out if this is an interiors trend I've missed... not seeing loads of other people putting tweed on their walls - other than hotels.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey @westie~ma I've got the heebeejeebees even just looking at your list!
> 
> When we moved here, the only major work that needed to be done was two en suites that had to come out. We had them removed and they sat as shells for a while whilst we figured out what to do. We also had some issues with what is now husband's office, as the 1930s lathe and plaster ceiling was a little worse for wear. It's also a bit worse for wear in one of the spare bedrooms but as it's not used often we've not worried about it.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I have heebeejeebees too, just trying to focus on the "after"

Pleased you kept your useful cupboard, I love mine. I think a previous owner took the door off one here so want to put shelves in the recess for bits and bobs.

I prefer rooms not open plan. Those programmes where they say oh everyone can be nearby while the person cooks in the kitchen, no thank you I like my kitchen to myself 



MollySmith said:


> We've got past the bleeding dry and into the _goodness do you remember when we had to smack the old old boiler and the sink was on bricks_ with a degree of fondness... sort of!
> 
> Our doors are the period 6 panels with the small panels at the top and the tall ones below. They were covered up in boards when we moved in so they're a lovely surprise. We had them all taken out and stripped off but when we got them back, we had no idea which door was for which room as they're made to fit each door way. That was a true test of love for this place and our marriage!!


What a lovely surprise to find proper doors.



Psygon said:


> I was reading, and I can't totally remember why I was reading this, that 2022 is the year of broken plan living. Apparently the pandemic has made people realise that open plan doesn't work when you are trying to live and work from home so broken plan and dividing up spaces is the new trend.
> 
> My OH and I were laughing because we had just finished 'broken planning' one of the lounges (which is 10m x 5m) by installing a half wall and we hadn't realised how on trend we were!!
> Before:
> ...


What a lovely, cosy room. Love the fireplace.



Lurcherlad said:


> Not diy, but just had my new lounge furniture delivered half an hour ago … it feels very firm. It should soften with a bit of wear.
> 
> A bit darker than I was expecting too. Maybe I'll buy a brighter rug and some blue cushions similar to the curtains to add to the ochre ones to counter the greyness?
> 
> ...


Do like that shape sofa, looks lovely in your room. 
I like a firm sofa.



GingerNinja said:


> That's the colour I was getting the kitchen re-sprayed  Maybe one day.....


Walls or cabinets?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> wow... that is definitely a bold choice. I've now had to google to find out if this is an interiors trend I've missed... not seeing loads of other people putting tweed on their walls - other than hotels.


Do you know I haven't googled it at all?

The horsey wallpaper with hunting and horse scenes is on the other wall around the fireplace :Bag

The two remaining walls were a nasty shade of pale yellow. Repainted those with Dulux's Just Walnut.

Mad repainting with so much work to do but we didn't know when we'd be able to start the work, two years later isn't too bad and its only paint 

The previous owner definitely had his own bold flare ... the 2nd toilet has snake skin wallpaper and a purple crushed velvet pelmet ... I kid you not


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Walls or cabinets?


Cabinets. Kitchen is north facing so I've decided to embrace the dark! worktops and walls would be white/off white to keep it a bit brighter (it's quite a bit brighter in the summer)

I will have to wait until I can do it properly including the floor as the cabinets are built on top of the engineered floor which needs replacing. Can't afford to get it taken out to get the floor up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh @GingerNinja i like your worktop. I'd like something like that instead of the PITA oak that has to be oiled all the flipping time…


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Cabinets. Kitchen is north facing so I've decided to embrace the dark! worktops and walls would be white/off white to keep it a bit brighter (it's quite a bit brighter in the summer)
> 
> I will have to wait until I can do it properly including the floor as the cabinets are built on top of the engineered floor which needs replacing. Can't afford to get it taken out to get the floor up!
> View attachment 482570


There is a tool that would enable the flooring to be cut around the cabinets and removed if you don't need to replace them.

In the picture they look pretty good 

New flooring can be fitted up to that edge and finished neatly.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh @GingerNinja i like your worktop. I'd like something like that instead of the PITA oak that has to be oiled all the flipping time…


Apparently


Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh @GingerNinja i like your worktop. I'd like something like that instead of the PITA oak that has to be oiled all the flipping time…


If you have been using danish oil then you could try using hard wax oil instead. Allegedly this means you have to re-oil less

Have a google


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When we were looking into worktops for the utility room the fitter said if we go for solid wood then we would have to oil it once a week for the first month, once a month for the first year and once annually after that. 
Went for wood effect


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh @GingerNinja i like your worktop. I'd like something like that instead of the PITA oak that has to be oiled all the flipping time…


It's horrible! It's Corian, a funny colour, scratched to bits and melted in a few spots! I couldn't deal with wood (although it looks lovely) because I'm just not careful enough!



Lurcherlad said:


> There is a tool that would enable the flooring to be cut around the cabinets and removed if you don't need to replace them.
> 
> In the picture they look pretty good
> 
> New flooring can be fitted up to that edge and finished neatly.


Thank you. The problem is I was going to have wood effect vinyl and levels would be lower, I suppose I could put something down first to bring the level up.. but I wanted the level the same as the hallway to carry the flooring through (but that's not the end of the world).
The other reason I've shelved the project for now is that the respray company wouldn't remove the worktop unless I bought new one from them, at £1600 more than one I found, and the electrics would cost nearly £800 as I'm moving the oven to eye level and having drawers put under the hob.
It's alright as it is. . Just so grey


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahhhh, grey. The new beige  I keep waiting for it to go out of fashion but it's hanging in there.

I think your worktop looks nice on the photo. I'm not careful with our wooden worktop, it's pretty sturdy as long as it's oiled. Oh and thanks @Psygon I'll get husband to investigate the thing you've mentioned.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We’ve got wooden worktops in our kitchen. I take everything out twice a year, lightly sand and oil. Order takeaway!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have wood worktops and they have not been looked after at all (our own fault). But the worst thing is how sun bleached they are in front of the window. No amount of sanding seems to get down to non bleached wood… ours are dark walnut… 

I want to replace them with a solid surface. I looked at corian , but I think we are going to get something we can install ourselves if and when we ever get around to refreshing the kitchen. We only really have one run of units… it’s a bit of a mixture of things kitchen. We have a custom table in the middle of the room, a reclaimed cupboard larder on one wall, a bespoke sink unit on the other, and a run of stainless steel units and our enormous range cooker on the other. We want rid of the range (and the gas). Would like eye height ovens too. But it all starts working out very expensive…


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Psygon said:


> We have wood worktops and they have not been looked after at all (our own fault). But the worst thing is how sun bleached they are in front of the window. No amount of sanding seems to get down to non bleached wood… ours are dark walnut…
> 
> I want to replace them with a solid surface. I looked at corian , but I think we are going to get something we can install ourselves if and when we ever get around to refreshing the kitchen. We only really have one run of units… it's a bit of a mixture of things kitchen. We have a custom table in the middle of the room, a reclaimed cupboard larder on one wall, a bespoke sink unit on the other, and a run of stainless steel units and our enormous range cooker on the other. We want rid of the range (and the gas). Would like eye height ovens too. But it all starts working out very expensive…


Best thing I ever did was having eye level ovens.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve had wooden worktops in the past but found them a pain … needing to be oiled etc.

They didn’t appreciate being wiped down with cleaning products which removed the oils and I had to be careful what I put on them.

A copper bottomed saucepan left black marks on the wood.

I chose pale oak style laminate last time from Howdens and they have been great.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You know how you have annoying little jobs that don’t get done? Well husband did one of ours yesterday  He removed a little shelf in the main bathroom, I’ve never understood the point of it, we just left it there. Anyway, we had a picture we wanted to put somewhere and thought that was a nice place. So it’s been removed, holes filled, wall sanded, painted and the picture is up. Hurrah. Will put perfectly good little shelf on freecycle shortly. 

(The most annoying thing ever was the utility room. We had these horrible 90s style, sort of greenish yellow coloured doors. I hated them! It was like that for four years and then all of a sudden I thought I’d look at sorting it. It took less than £150, including handles and new kick boards and an hour of time to get white shaker style doors from B&Q and that was it. So annoying!)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I've had wooden worktops in the past but found them a pain … needing to be oiled etc.
> 
> They didn't appreciate being wiped down with cleaning products which removed the oils and I had to be careful what I put on them.
> 
> ...


Your pale oak laminate from Howdens is likely to be the same as the one we want for in the utility room in the end. It looks good I feel, glad we didn't bother going for wood after the oil discussion with the fitter


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> Cabinets. Kitchen is north facing so I've decided to embrace the dark! worktops and walls would be white/off white to keep it a bit brighter (it's quite a bit brighter in the summer)
> 
> I will have to wait until I can do it properly including the floor as the cabinets are built on top of the engineered floor which needs replacing. Can't afford to get it taken out to get the floor up!
> View attachment 482570


Do like your kitchen. I've chosen something similar (Shaker).

What colour is it? To me it looks light grey or pale blue.

My last kitchen was north facing I had a cashmere colour from Howdens

This kitchen is west facing I'm worried if I went dark (I'd like charcoal) that the sunlight will damage it. I also like the Laura Ashley powder blue kitchen I saw in a showroom.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Do like your kitchen. I've chosen something similar (Shaker).
> 
> What colour is it? To me it looks light grey or pale blue.
> 
> ...


Yes it's light grey (I'm really not a fan of grey!) The layout is good which is why I thought I'd just get the doors resprayed and change the worktops etc. I've set my heart on dark green 
I like the Laura Ashley kitchen, I liked the sage green when I was looking 
I can't imagine that a modern (standard) kitchen would fade in sunlight, but something to ask the sales dept definitely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> Deleted


Just sending some love. Here if you need to chat about anything.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just sending some love. Here if you need to chat about anything.


thank you! I went into a ramble about seeing a house near my parents and how homes hold memories and made myself miserable never mind everyone else!

I am back home from Norfolk now and sooooo delighted to have my big bath so I'm going to wallow in that, light the fire and on Monday I get a new mattress. Sustainable wool with 1200 springs. I've heard wool is the thing to help menopausal flushes and we had vouchers for Xmas so it's a practical present. I want to get a wool duvet at some point too.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> thank you! I went into a ramble about seeing a house near my parents and how homes hold memories and made myself miserable never mind everyone else!
> 
> I am back home from Norfolk now and sooooo delighted to have my big bath so I'm going to wallow in that, light the fire and on Monday I get a new mattress. Sustainable wool with 1200 springs. I've heard wool is the thing to help menopausal flushes and we had vouchers for Xmas so it's a practical present. I want to get a wool duvet at some point too.


I love our wool mattress! We don't use a duvet but I would totally have a wool duvet if we did!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Psygon said:


> I love our wool mattress! We don't use a duvet but I would totally have a wool duvet if we did!


Good to hear! We had one on holiday last year and it was very comfortable. When I realised how long we've had ours for (two decades…!) it was even more of a reason to replace it.

I'm wondering about going back to sheet and quilts.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> thank you! I went into a ramble about seeing a house near my parents and how homes hold memories and made myself miserable never mind everyone else!
> 
> I am back home from Norfolk now and sooooo delighted to have my big bath so I'm going to wallow in that, light the fire and on Monday I get a new mattress. Sustainable wool with 1200 springs. I've heard wool is the thing to help menopausal flushes and we had vouchers for Xmas so it's a practical present. I want to get a wool duvet at some point too.


Didn't see your post but totally hear you on houses and memories. Fallen into that trap more than once :Bag

Is that correct about wool and flushes? Need a new duvet and saw a reasonably priced wool one in Dunelm. It was on the top shelf and nobody around to get it for me or I'd have got it.



GingerNinja said:


> Yes it's light grey (I'm really not a fan of grey!) The layout is good which is why I thought I'd just get the doors resprayed and change the worktops etc. I've set my heart on dark green
> I like the Laura Ashley kitchen, I liked the sage green when I was looking
> I can't imagine that a modern (standard) kitchen would fade in sunlight, but something to ask the sales dept definitely.


The one I've reserved is light grey. I can change the colour without any cost change so I am debating with myself between pale blue or charcoal. The floor tiles needs changing too.

The dark greens are lovely but the kitchen has a dark blue AGA, blue and green and all that is stopping me. Mind you I can see my mallard green room from the kitchen


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I can’t answer about wool, but I suspect it will be a good one for hot flushes. I bought an alpaca duvet on recommendation from a good friend as although I’m past the hot flushes bit I do get either too hot or too cold with an ordinary duvet and never seem able to reach that happy medium. The alpaca duvet works wonders and despite being quite thin keeps me just right all night even in the coldest nights. They are very expensive though


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> Didn't see your post but totally hear you on houses and memories. Fallen into that trap more than once :Bag
> 
> Is that correct about wool and flushes? Need a new duvet and saw a reasonably priced wool one in Dunelm. It was on the top shelf and nobody around to get it for me or I'd have got it.
> 
> ...


We might see a house this weekend near my parents but it's got a few things I'm uncertain of just in the photos like those internal pine slats most often found in saunas and I'm wondering what is that covering up!

It's odd as I've come to get past the ghosts in this family home that has no children, it's why we bought it. And as I do, I'm at the point where I want to look over the horizon as my life wasn't how I expected it to be. To be truthful I was on the verge of going back to Cornwall and then met my now husband and stayed but the itchy feet haven't left me so much as returned as I recover from grief. All my losses were here and all the phone calls, it's a strange thing when bricks and mortar become part of the story and the liminal moments.

Anyway yes wool. So I've heard it is meant to help, but beware of source of wool. I'm having a read about it as, like everything that's from animals, it's not all equal. I saw that Dunelm had them but they were so cheap I wasn't sure about the provenance so I'm going to check.

@Siskin I have read about a company who make duvets from alpaca wool. I need to get my husband past the shock of the mattress cost first


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> We might see a house this weekend near my parents but it's got a few things I'm uncertain of just in the photos like those internal pine slats most often found in saunas and I'm wondering what is that covering up!
> 
> It's odd as I've come to get past the ghosts in this family home that has no children, it's why we bought it. And as I do, I'm at the point where I want to look over the horizon as my life wasn't how I expected it to be. To be truthful I was on the verge of going back to Cornwall and then met my now husband and stayed but the itchy feet haven't left me so much as returned as I recover from grief. All my losses were here and all the phone calls, it's a strange thing when bricks and mortar become part of the story and the liminal moments.
> 
> ...


I had to have a look to see, wow… their wool mattresses are very cheap 

I've googled the make, Fogarty are a British company who have been making pillows and quilts for over 200 years and source their wool from New Zealand. The brand was bought by Dunelm a few years ago. I can't get over how cheap it is tho… our wool mattress was a lot more than that (tho it has more springs so maybe I paid more for the springs )


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Psygon said:


> I had to have a look to see, wow… their wool mattresses are very cheap
> 
> I've googled the make, Fogarty are a British company who have been making pillows and quilts for over 200 years and source their wool from New Zealand. The brand was bought by Dunelm a few years ago. I can't get over how cheap it is tho… our wool mattress was a lot more than that (tho it has more springs so maybe I paid more for the springs )


 It's a shame to see a 200 year business get bought out.

The low price may be due to change of process, and come from importing cheaper wool, meaning air miles, which may affect wool quality and ethics of cotton fibres use in the covering. Cotton uses up 16% of global pesticide use and 3 years of drinking water if it's not produced ethically so that could be why it's cheaper. I don't shop at Dunelm as they have mid to low scores on timber sourcing, human rights and toxic use with the Ethical Consumer and use some heavy handed buying power to keep low costs.

We've got ours from John Lewis and it's expensive but British Wool and I've checked the manufacture. Still made me , but we had vouchers for Xmas so I felt a tiny bit better!

I tend to save up for big stuff, buy second hand, get given heirloom stuff from my family (all my kitchenware is inherited, for example, just Woods Berylware or some cool Portmerion Totem from my parents but each piece has a story) and can't remember the last time I bought from a named store. I draw the line at mattress for life though!!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> It's a shame to see a 200 year business get bought out.
> 
> The low price may be due to change of process, and come from importing cheaper wool, meaning air miles, which may affect wool quality and ethics of cotton fibres use in the covering. Cotton uses up 16% of global pesticide use and 3 years of drinking water if it's not produced ethically so that could be why it's cheaper. I don't shop at Dunelm as they have mid to low scores on timber sourcing, human rights and toxic use with the Ethical Consumer and use some heavy handed buying power to keep low costs.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, I was looking at wool too. It did seem a bit odd that there was a price difference but that makes sense.

I have wool loft insulation, we got that through a specialist firm who were all checked for supply. It's very difficult to insulate an old house as I imagine you have found with yours? This place has no cavity wall so it's solid but at this time of the year I'm playing 'find the draft'!

I'm pleased to say the last window went in this week. Somehow the old owner managed to get some awful UPVC windows in, most likely without permission! Unfortunately I can't fix the foggy panels but new ones are expensive. I have been replacing with wooden double glazed, all designed to look like the old windows. The local history society have shared some photos and I can see they had a diamond pattern. The firm I used placed a leaded panel into the panes of new glass. They look wonderful as the stained glass artist has used a rolled glass (so she tells me) so it has the wobbly effect that I've seen in National Trust houses. I shall be living on bean stew for months as I doubt I can afford much else!

This is a photo of them being made, is this what you do @MollySmith? It's amazing!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Pawscrossed said:


> Thank you for this, I was looking at wool too. It did seem a bit odd that there was a price difference but that makes sense.
> 
> I have wool loft insulation, we got that through a specialist firm who were all checked for supply. It's very difficult to insulate an old house as I imagine you have found with yours? This place has no cavity wall so it's solid but at this time of the year I'm playing 'find the draft'!
> 
> ...


Oh they're lovely! It's good to hear about a restoration, and it must be rewarding but expensive!

I have made windows, we've got a few in my house, and a couple in houses and I want to do the same with our front door as you've done with your windows, the people who did that sandwich the leaded panel between the modern glass. It has a side window but I have no idea what to do, artist block but we have an ash tree so i may memorialise that.

My studio hasn't been going for a while - it was in the conservatory but after we got Molly it was bit dodgy with her paws, so I've sold my kiln but have lots of tools and glass. It's all in a garden studio but there no power for the soldering, ideally I need a better set up. It's a bit frustrating as I was going to sign up for a place here but it closed and rents in Cambridge are so expensive.

here's some bits I have made


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Finally got both sofas built and arranged in the living room. I surprised myself with the color, but this company gives you 30 days to change your mind, every piece of fabric on the sofa comes off and can be washed or changed to a different color, so if I hated the blue I could do a more neutral color. Turns out I love it and OH does too, and he's a brown/beige guy all the way so this is a big win. 
Now to figure out what color accent pillows to get


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh nice, I love teal.

You could go towards toning with grey, or a little pop of accent either something like ochre, or a metallic muted gold if you're feeling dramatic.

Looking at your sofas and curtains together I'd absolutely pick something like this:

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st858125/M33003#M33003

(I know it's an English link but just for ideas)


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh nice, I love teal.
> 
> You could go towards toning with grey, or a little pop of accent either something like ochre, or a metallic muted gold if you're feeling dramatic.
> 
> ...


Oh I like it!
I was thinking of pattern of some sort but I'm scared to do too much pattern with the rug too...
I'm really pleased with how the colors work together, I thought we'd have to re-do the walls and curtains, but I think it all works.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love Voyage fabrics. I think those cushions are beautiful, I wish I could find somewhere in my house to have them!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love Voyage fabrics. I think those cushions are beautiful, I wish I could find somewhere in my house to have them!


I like voyage fabrics too. Once ordered a craft bag of Abraham moon tweed off cuts and they sent me a voyage offcuts bag instead. They let me keep it and sent me the Abraham moon tweed too. Which was nice!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, our sofas are going back 

Although we liked the style, fabric and colour, unfortunately, the most important thing … comfort … just did not suit us.

The company says we could try another style, but we’ll just stick with our “old” suite now (which isn’t actually old), try to improve it’s comfort and put the cash back in the bank.

So glad we chose this company though, so we aren’t lumbered with an expensive mistake.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, our sofas are going back
> 
> Although we liked the style, fabric and colour, unfortunately, the most important thing … comfort … just did not suit us.
> 
> ...


That's disappointing - but good that the company takes them back no questions asked.

What was uncomfy about the old suite? Maybe someone here has some ideas on making it more comfy!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> That's disappointing - but good that the company takes them back no questions asked.
> 
> What was uncomfy about the old suite? Maybe someone here has some ideas on making it more comfy!


It's too soft and deep, so offering no support really and hard to get out of.

It's so annoying though cos we sat in store for ages to try and be sure, and whilst we didn't expect our new one to feel identical it was nothing like!

We've tried with some folded duvets under and behind the cushions, but I shall try with some extra foam that I have and/or add some extra stuffing to them.

The new one is rock hard and so high off the ground OH and I can't touch the ground!

We need something in the middle of the two


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Nearly finished with putting everything in my craft room. This is a small box room that used to be the spare room/junk room. Got ikea furniture, I was hesitant to get everything from ikea as I find the furniture has no character but after seeing all the storage space I'm glad I did.
















Made the desk using 2 kallax units and a tabletop, fits 2 chairs under so plenty of room for crafting.








Been busy decoupaging, the small drawers (need knobs yet) and small storage boxes.








Need to order another cupboard insert since I forgot to add 2 to basket and a few more bits for the room. I've surprised myself with just how much craft stuff I've got  can't wait to start crafting now!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks fab! @PawsOnMe


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Oh they're lovely! It's good to hear about a restoration, and it must be rewarding but expensive!
> 
> I have made windows, we've got a few in my house, and a couple in houses and I want to do the same with our front door as you've done with your windows, the people who did that sandwich the leaded panel between the modern glass. It has a side window but I have no idea what to do, artist block but we have an ash tree so i may memorialise that.
> 
> ...


How clever are you? I'm surprised nobody else has said they are beautiful - I trust that PF members do see the photos?

I hope you find a workshop. I sincerely mean it when I say I would buy any of those but I love the orange one with the squares.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Pawscrossed said:


> How clever are you? I'm surprised nobody else has said they are beautiful - I trust that PF members do see the photos?
> 
> I hope you find a workshop. I sincerely mean it when I say I would buy any of those but I love the orange one with the squares.


I did make them micro almost can't see 'em size as I'm utterly hopeless at showing stuff I do, I have no faith whatsoever! But thank you, I have now made them bigger as per your DM


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks fab! @PawsOnMe


Thanks! Got a lot more to do in the house, but happy that this room is now an actual usable space



MollySmith said:


> View attachment 482777
> View attachment 482778
> View attachment 482779
> 
> ...


Gorgeous stained glass! you're very talented. I love looking around old buildings and churches that have stained glass windows, just beautiful.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My house is repainted and repointed - it's not photo worthy I'm afraid.

But me aka _her in doors what sits there and earns the money to pay the bills with the three academic degrees_ did get to be called *The Missus *for three days. It was delightful :Muted. I know all about the Best Weather Sealant for bricks, bridge mortar too and how to spot a broken slate sign which my late grandmother gave us. But the house looks better but my stress levels are decreased dramatically.

@PawsOnMe I'm very impressed! I love what you're doing with the Kallax units, I'm replacing an interwar bureau desk which is lovely but impractical with a Kallax (if I can win it on eBay, it's getting feisty, I'm up against another bidder). I hate getting rid of period things for new and was dreading it but I feel much better about it now I've seen how versatile it can be! Thank you!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> My house is repainted and repointed - it's not photo worthy I'm afraid.
> 
> But me aka _her in doors what sits there and earns the money to pay the bills with the three academic degrees_ did get to be called *The Missus *for three days. It was delightful :Muted. I know all about the Best Weather Sealant for bricks, bridge mortar too and how to spot a broken slate sign which my late grandmother gave us. But the house looks better but my stress levels are decreased dramatically.
> 
> @PawsOnMe I'm very impressed! I love what you're doing with the Kallax units, I'm replacing an interwar bureau desk which is lovely but impractical with a Kallax (if I can win it on eBay, it's getting feisty, I'm up against another bidder). I hate getting rid of period things for new and was dreading it but I feel much better about it now I've seen how versatile it can be! Thank you!


They are great storage and definitely versatile, very fragile though (easily dented and marked), marked a few putting them together so i'm thinking they might eventually end up painted to hide chips and dents as i'm a pretty clumsy person. I much prefer period pieces, find them better made/made to last plus they have a lot more character but I do love all the storage options with the kallax (if you google or pinterest kallax there are some very inventive ways to use them). Good luck with the eBay bidding!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> It's too soft and deep, so offering no support really and hard to get out of.
> 
> It's so annoying though cos we sat in store for ages to try and be sure, and whilst we didn't expect our new one to feel identical it was nothing like!
> 
> ...


Not quite the same situation… but we have a really old sofa bed in my office. The back cushions were massively sunk and it was hugely uncomfortable. I ordered some foam and cut it to the same size as the cushions and put that in the back cushions along with the original stuffing. The cushions now look so much better, but it's also more comfortable than the leather sofa in my living room… so do try the foam. Certainly for my sofa bed it's made a world of difference!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> I did make them micro almost can't see 'em size as I'm utterly hopeless at showing stuff I do, I have no faith whatsoever! But thank you, I have now made them bigger as per your DM


They are amazing! I love orange so much, it's one of my favourite colours and they look stunning.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> They are great storage and definitely versatile, very fragile though (easily dented and marked), marked a few putting them together so i'm thinking they might eventually end up painted to hide chips and dents as i'm a pretty clumsy person. I much prefer period pieces, find them better made/made to last plus they have a lot more character but I do love all the storage options with the kallax (if you google or pinterest kallax there are some very inventive ways to use them). Good luck with the eBay bidding!


I have a Kallax in my workroom which I bought home when my shared office closed during lockdown and it's been so useful. I love all the baskets that give the illusion of neatness which is why I'm getting a second because my husband likes stuff where he can see it and has piles of stuff around the other spare room and I can't stand it. Unfortunately and oddly, IKEA no longer deliver the two 'column' one only the 4 column one here hence a flurry of activity on eBay. I'm still not comfortable enough to want to drive to a store.

I _might_ be able to keep the bureau...I'm still working on it!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

My new bedroom curtains. I was going to go for grey then saw these and had to have them. Loud and proud (and far too expensive).


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Kaily said:


> My new bedroom curtains. I was going to go for grey then saw these and had to have them. Loud and proud (and far too expensive).
> 
> View attachment 483087
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

HarlequinCat said:


> I like them, very pretty! Where did you get them from?
> /QUOTE]
> .


Thank you. I got them from John Lewis.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Had a good thought a few weeks ago. It is not out intention to leave our house to our sons with things that need upgrading before they can sell it.
First thing was I had an EPC rating done, I had every belief it would be a D. It is and scored b60.
To get into a C all I had to do was top up the insulation in the loft, have cavity wall insulation on the two external walls and replace the boiler with a combi boiler. That would then score 72. Great.

Insulation no problem.

Boiler replacement is a no go as what they do not say is that anyone changing from a heat only to a combi boiler would more than likely also need to have all the heating pipework replaced as putting several bars of water pressure through pipes that had not been installed for that could/would cause major leaks.
Also there is a cost of replacing any radiators that do not have any convectors on the back, and power flush the radiator system.
The cost of a heat only boiler replacement alone would be in the region of £3000, radiators and flush (and I would have to replace 3) would add an extra £700.
This would upgrade the boiler from a C to an A rating but will not be a Combi boiler.

The dilemma I have now is that if I don't do the boiler and radiators am I leaving an expensive problem for my sons to deal with or sell the house for a lower than marketable amount. 
I would not get a return on my expenditure.

Lets not start about Heat pumps as they are so very expensive and obtrusive - a large construction on the side of the house - and they are not very efficient.

I am afraid all this spouting about green energy and raising the EPC in older houses is a total waste of verbal and peoples time.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Not quite the same situation… but we have a really old sofa bed in my office. The back cushions were massively sunk and it was hugely uncomfortable. I ordered some foam and cut it to the same size as the cushions and put that in the back cushions along with the original stuffing. The cushions now look so much better, but it's also more comfortable than the leather sofa in my living room… so do try the foam. Certainly for my sofa bed it's made a world of difference!


I'm certainly going to try and tweak the one we have.

I'm so glad we used the company though, SofaSofa, as their satisfaction guarantee gave us the confidence to order online.

I'm sure someone else would have been delighted with it.

It was picked up Monday, and we received an email confirming the full refund yesterday …. excellent service.

We could have chosen another to try instead. Maybe we'll try again in the future.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Depending on possible time frames @Dave S, current style boilers are going to be phased out anyway … I think.

I'd be inclined to leave the boiler as it is if it's working.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Depending on possible time frames @Dave S, current style boilers are going to be phased out anyway … I think.
> 
> I'd be inclined to leave the boiler as it is if it's working.


It's another option and the one that looks most likely but it is 20 years old. I am getting it serviced soon and yes, these boilers will be phased out but there has been no announcement of when. You should still be able to obtain spare parts for them for some time after.

Failing that, when a phase out date is known, buy a boiler and keep it stored until you need it at which time find a local "friendly" gas safe fitter to swap over.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Well it's only taken me about a month, but I've finally gone through every room and did a deep clean and toss, donate, cleanout. Still can't bring myself to donate some of the kids favorite toys, but when they come home for spring break we'll discuss  
Penny *may* be finally desensitized to the vacuum cleaner  
Now to tackle the shed outside! 

As an aside, does anyone have a set 'cleaning' day?
I used to use Saturday mornings to do a quick full house vacuum, clean bathrooms, dust, etc., but Saturdays have been busy for years so I've been doing what I can when I can. Vacuum this room today, clean this bathroom here and there but it never feels like the house is totally clean that way. 
Just wondering what others do


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

My landlord has offered to sell the house we're in to my husband and I (which isn't happening yet unless he's selling it for £10). We would be first time buyers. To people that have rented and owned a home- is it 'worth' buying?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dave S said:


> Had a good thought a few weeks ago. It is not out intention to leave our house to our sons with things that need upgrading before they can sell it.
> First thing was I had an EPC rating done, I had every belief it would be a D. It is and scored b60.
> To get into a C all I had to do was top up the insulation in the loft, have cavity wall insulation on the two external walls and replace the boiler with a combi boiler. That would then score 72. Great.
> 
> ...


We are in a similar position with our boiler. It's an oil fired one, no mains gas in the village. The only alternative is a heat pump which would cost a fortune to install as like you all our pipe work and radiators are wrong and then retro fitting heat pumps doesn't work well at all. Our neighbours had one installed in 2020 and I've noticed they have stopped talking about it being the best thing ever and their wood burner is on most days.
The boiler is coming up to 40 years old and is working well. We get it serviced annually by a sympathetic engineer who knows how to keep it working well and can still access any spares required. We only use it for CH now having put the hot water onto a system which stores energy in a battery for heating water rather then a cylinder of hot water like an immersion heater. Once the battery is charged up it's ready and waiting to supply hot water rather then an immersion heater continually heating up a tank of water to the required temperature during the day.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Well it's only taken me about a month, but I've finally gone through every room and did a deep clean and toss, donate, cleanout. Still can't bring myself to donate some of the kids favorite toys, but when they come home for spring break we'll discuss
> Penny *may* be finally desensitized to the vacuum cleaner
> Now to tackle the shed outside!
> 
> ...


My set time for cleaning these days is when I know we have a visitor coming


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> My set time for cleaning these days is when I know we have a visitor coming


  
Most people who come to see us know us well enough to know that I'm not a good housekeeper  
However I do like having things at least tidied up and was wondering how others manage it. 
I have a friend who wipes down bathrooms and sweeps every day. That's not me LOL but I could manage a weekly clean


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oof said:


> My landlord has offered to sell the house we're in to my husband and I (which isn't happening yet unless he's selling it for £10). We would be first time buyers. To people that have rented and owned a home- is it 'worth' buying?


I'd buy rather than rent if the property is suitable because if purchased for the right price and there are no issues, it's likely to increase in value and is an asset.

Rent is spent and gone forever.

For example, our modest 2 up 2 down ex council house purchased for £81,500 22 years ago is now mortgage free and worth around £400,000.

Our mortgage payments were no more (I think actually less) than rent for similar properties.

Hopefully, half of that will supplement our pensions when we downsize.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Most people who come to see us know us well enough to know that I'm not a good housekeeper
> However I do like having things at least tidied up and was wondering how others manage it.
> I have a friend who wipes down bathrooms and sweeps every day. That's not me LOL but I could manage a weekly clean


I'm jealous … been promising the house a full clearout and deep clean for some time now … I have started, but get distracted easily 

I don't have set days for housework … just as and when it's too untidy too ignore 

Though I do keep on top of the bathroom and kitchen so they are clean.

I'm a demon for storage …. But much of it is empty 

OH is pretty neat …. DS on the other hand, takes after me :Bag


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Though I do keep on top of the bathroom and kitchen so they are clean.


Oh the kitchen I do clean every day. I have to have a clean kitchen and it annoys me when the counters get cluttered. Probably also left over from having house horses (great danes) and being in the habit of keeping the counters clear 

Both of my children inherited my husband's version of tidying up - shove everything in a closet! :Hilarious


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> I have to have a clean kitchen and it annoys me when the counters get cluttered.


Oh, I know the feeling - my husband leaves his tools on the counters! Drives me mad!

We're very new to having our own home and I haven't figured out a cleaning routine at all. The bathroom gets done about every two weeks, but ideally would be once a week. I vacuum every few days if I have time.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Cleaning days? I do the bathroom on a Sunday (usually  ) and I hoover the living room on a friday (usually  ) but apart from that, I’m with the when visitors are coming lot. Cleaning is so hard for me, but at the same time it’s so much worse when there’s a lot to do. The only room I’m obsessed with is the kitchen. I cannot abide clutter and refuse to have anything other than essentials on the worktops. I wipe the worktops down constantly. The cats are always on them and I’m pretty blasé about that sort of thing in general, except for the kitchen worktops. They get wiped with a pet friendly disinfectant cleaner several times a day. I cannot go out or to bed without the kitchen being spotless. Odd really, given that the bedroom is a tip!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I bought some small heather plants the other day thinking they'd do better than other plants in the weather we get here. Then suddenly thought a rockery would be a nice place to put them, so asked on a local Facebook group if anyone had spare rocks and got some for free that night! So I've got the heather, a big pile of rocks, soil and some small stones. Got two Kalanchoe blossfeldiana that have been 'banished' to the downstairs bathroom/utility-room-to-be which is the only
room the cats don't go in, but they were outside until it got cold and flourished, so I'm thinking I'll plant them in the rockery too. Will post a picture when it's done! I read somewhere that you shouldn't put a rockery against a wall, is that true? It seems the best place to put it in our garden.

Also found some half price plants (I think they're also alpine plants, but not completely sure) that I'm going to plant alongside the house to brighten it up a bit. I had wanted hanging baskets along the wall but having seen the wind we get up here not so sure anymore.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Lucy2020 The Kalanchoe blossfeldiana is really an indoor plant in the UK, so I wouldn't put it outside until late Spring/early Summer, and bring it in for Winter.

They are usually sold as short lived, but I've kept a white one going on my kitchen window sill for a couple of years now, with repeat flowering.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We are rubbish at cleaning. Hubbys idea of cleaning is not up to my standard (and my standards aren’t high!!) and I am too busy walking dogs all day and spending hours at the yard so it just gets done as and when. We keep talking about getting a cleaner which would make life sooo much easier.

we’re about to start redecorating the living room so, after that, we might actually look at getting a cleaner every two weeks or something to just keep on top of things!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We have just had all our windows and doors replaced and I'm so glad we have now the energy prices are soaring. We have sat in draughty rooms with windows which don't close properly for several years and kept talking about doing it but just didn't get round to it. I wouldn't advise having it done in winter, we wanted it done last September/October but companies are so busy that its been a four month wait. Anyway, we're really pleased with how it looks and it makes such a difference to the temperature of the house. Also, the cats love having bigger windows to look out of. Next thing is to get blinds.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Charity said:


> We have just had all our windows and doors replaced and I'm so glad we have now the energy prices are soaring. We have sat in draughty rooms with windows which don't close properly for several years and kept talking about doing it but just didn't get round to it. I wouldn't advise having it done in winter, we wanted it done last September/October but companies are so busy that its been a four month wait. Anyway, we're really pleased with how it looks and it makes such a difference to the temperature of the house. Also, the cats love having bigger windows to look out of. Next thing is to get blinds.
> 
> View attachment 483839
> 
> ...


It certainly does make a difference. When we moved to our house there was double glazing in, but it had only a very narrow gap between the two panes and the frames were a soft wood which were warping. When it was windy the wind would actually howl through the gaps in the frame, so we got them replaced with plastic ones with a much wider gap. Makes a huge difference


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm going to start making some new cushion covers for the conservatory soon. I bought fabric last year and didn't get round to it...it's hardly on the scale of your new windows and door @Charity but it will please me 

I am off this week, so I shall aim to do something useful around the house rather than sit worrying and reading.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Think I've finally picked the wallpaper and paint I'm going to do in our main bedroom when we finally get the chance to move in.

Will be a feature wall behind our headboard with this paper and then paint the other three walls with the top shade of Dulux paint.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Only a small thing this but such a difference. I had a shelf in the bathroom. Red, shiny wood I thought. Except it started drooping so took it it off yesterday and it's basically cardboard. The change is in the light quality, I'm amazed. So much lighter.

Of course now I've got to fill in the holes in the wall and repaint. Sigh.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I love your red door @Charity  
I painted ours blue back during the first lockdown and I was going stir-crazy. A friend has a yellow door and I really like hers too.

I saw this shelving on a rug advert the other day and I love it. We have a wall with slanted sides and a window in it just like this upstairs and I would love to add something like this. (Without the ladder though.)
Price of wood these days though! We'll have to wait for the price to normalize.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> @Lucy2020 The Kalanchoe blossfeldiana is really an indoor plant in the UK, so I wouldn't put it outside until late Spring/early Summer, and bring it in for Winter.
> 
> They are usually sold as short lived, but I've kept a white one going on my kitchen window sill for a couple of years now, with repeat flowering.


Meant to reply to this before and forgot, sorry!
Strangely, I've found mine get sunburnt easily on windowsills, but did really well and looked much healthier after being outdoors. I took them in around the beginning of November I think. You're probably right about not leaving them out year round though. It's a shame, I'm thinking I might have to give them away because there's nowhere in the house with both uncovered windows and where the cats can't get them (they're poisonous to cats). 
And absolutely! I've had mine a few years, one bought from a garden centre and one rescued from a dying christmas arrangement my grandmother in law was given.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Have you all had Smart Meters installed.

We haven't and will not. We keep getting calls from our energy supplier to have one but we say no, we are pensioners on a single pension at present and a Smart Meter will not save us any money etc, they keep saying it will be a government requirement soon to have one but we have to remind them the government do not live in our house.

Anyway, I listened to a law specialist program the other night and found out that through a smart meter the power company can cut off your supply if you do not pay the bills.
OK it is a last resort and you cannot be cut off if you have children under 18 years living there, and a few other reasons that I cannot remember but how smart is that?
Before they do that they have to come to your house and explain etc.

A step nearer Big Brother and I will definitely not have a smart meter.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Dave S said:


> Have you all had Smart Meters installed.
> 
> We haven't and will not. We keep getting calls from our energy supplier to have one but we say no, we are pensioners on a single pension at present and a Smart Meter will not save us any money etc, they keep saying it will be a government requirement soon to have one but we have to remind them the government do not live in our house.
> 
> ...


We're like you @Dave S, we too are pensioners and have rebelled against having a smart meter and won't until it becomes compulsory. They've been saying its a govermnent requirement since it started which is a few years now. Our energy company don't push hard to have one, we just get an occasional reminder.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We aren't pensioners but are also rebelling against the Smart Meters


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been told that the radio frequency that my meter is on will not work next year and unless I get a smart meter, I won't have electricity :Woot

I think what they mean is that they will have to get out of their vehicle once a year or once every two years to read my meter?

The way this rabble, SSE, have treated me since I moved in (my friends old supplier) and still not got it sorted. I'll be changing back to Outfox the Market ASAP


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I seem to be going against the crowd and I love having a smart meter, no more going up and down step ladders to read my electric meter every month or outside to get my gas reading, especially now with prices going crazy and I can check my daily usage


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Dave S said:


> Have you all had Smart Meters installed.
> 
> We haven't and will not. We keep getting calls from our energy supplier to have one but we say no, we are pensioners on a single pension at present and a Smart Meter will not save us any money etc, they keep saying it will be a government requirement soon to have one but we have to remind them the government do not live in our house.
> 
> ...


We have a smart meter but the 'smart' bit doesn't work :Hilarious the signal can't get through the thick stone walls.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No, been ignoring the emails about it for yonks and just batting them away …. so far


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Just seen an update re Smart Meters.

From May they can be programmed by default to make gas and electric cost more at higher usage time throughout the day. It is claimed this will save us all money. Not sure how as opposed to not having a meter.
They will also transmit energy usage every 30 minutes to the supplier.

However. 
Many early meters stopped working when suppliers were changed so they need to be upgraded or replaced and as far as I can see smart gas meters are not compatible with the proposed 20% hydrogen gas mix which may be brought in within a few years.

New gas boilers are hydrogen ready but not yet compatible with 100% hydrogen.

Smart Meters? Too Smart Meters!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I've a smart meter. It was changed without my authorisation and then I was put on a different tariff and now my bill has nearly doubled. A lot of the electricity in Spain is solar so should be cheap! But no, it's terribly expensive.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Jaf said:


> I've a smart meter. It was changed without my authorisation


To be fair, the meter is the property of the energy company.

All the smart meter does is automatically send how much energy you're using so you don't need to take manual readings.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lucy2020 said:


> To be fair, the meter is the property of the energy company.
> 
> All the smart meter does is automatically send how much energy you're using so you don't need to take manual readings.


We've had one for a while and it's been useful. But I suspect I'm in the odd position of getting good communication from my energy supplier. I'm mystified as to what great powers it also has having researched my energy supplier when I changed this time last year. I was perhaps distracted by having a proper green supplier over one that green washes by having coal in their other tarrifs which seems very untrustworthy so I can understand caution with any company like that.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Been busy, lots going on  

Waiting on quotes now.

Meanwhile, dh ordered rugs for the lounge, dining room and the little lounge (frantic measuring by me). They arrived this week and WOW! what a difference they've made to the feel of the rooms. We should have done this ages ago, if only we weren't in a battle between rugs and fitted carpet, like that would suit 

Taken delivery (in date order); of a new [bigger] mower (essential), double oven, hob, extractor fan. They are in the shed.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought a couple of metres of the 4m wide Champion carpet, sold on a roll in store at Carpetright, which is foam backed and very cheap … £4.99 a metre.

It’s provided large mats in the conservatory, kitchen and bathroom for the winter months (all have hard floors) and really does improve warmth. Cut to size with rounded corners … so much cheaper than buying ready made, expensive mats.

I’ve got quite a bit left over to make more mats as needed. I found it really useful with Jack to avoid slippery hard floors.

It’s quite thin and colours are limited (I wanted the beige but could only get grey, which was fine) but anyone wanting a cheap way to cover cold floors it’s worth a look.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I bought a couple of metres of the 4m wide Champion carpet, sold on a roll in store at Carpetright, which is foam backed and very cheap … £4.99 a metre.
> 
> It's provided large mats in the conservatory, kitchen and bathroom for the winter months (all have hard floors) and really does improve warmth. Cut to size with rounded corners … so much cheaper than buying ready made, expensive mats.
> 
> ...


I've done this previously when we had a large section left over.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Have almost decided on the tiles for the bathroom, two wc's, shower room, kitchen, summer kitchen, boiler room. Walls and floors 









Was going for the metro tile on the walls but slept on it (or rather it kept me awake with worry) and think it'll be too fussy in such a big bathroom. Sticking with the floor tile (grey)









Instead, we like this one which was originally chosen for the shower room. So now it'll go in both.









The kitchens, floor and wall. I'm going with the blue around the aga. Want to see the whole pattern selection first though. Dh has suggested not tiling all of the splashback in the summer kitchen but I'm not sure about that, he thinks we should just do the bit around the hob. Need to decide/think it over.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's the tiles set up by the aga, the floor tile will run that way (its a 900 x 450) the pattered tiles will be on the wall that they are leaning against up to the shelf (both sides of aga), on the shelf, back wall and side walls.










The rest of the kitchen is grey (nearly the same as my bin) with white worktops.

Its generally a galley kitchen layout with the aga at one end but its a high traffic route to the garden and garage.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@westie~ma my sister's got the light colour patterned tiles in her kitchen. They put them up about 2 weeks ago


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> @westie~ma my sister's got the light colour patterned tiles in her kitchen. They put them up about 2 weeks ago


Interesting, I do like them. Especially in the shop. Not sure if it was the lights in the showroom but when I got the tiles home they looked a bit lost in the room.

The blue ones in the shop really popped and I was concerned they'd do my head in while cooking  but I've had both of them on the back shelf to see which I prefer.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Blue! I love the blue!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Interesting, I do like them. Especially in the shop. Not sure if it was the lights in the showroom but when I got the tiles home they looked a bit lost in the room.
> 
> The blue ones in the shop really popped and I was concerned they'd do my head in while cooking  but I've had both of them on the back shelf to see which I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 484789


The light ones do look lost I think it might be the darkness of your agar. 
My sister has light grey walls and all units etc are white so it does add a nice hint of colour


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Blue for me too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Blue! I love the blue!


Me too!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Blue! I love the blue!


Thank you. Doing the whole house is a bit overwhelming on times, its nice to hear what others think.



lullabydream said:


> The light ones do look lost I think it might be the darkness of your agar.
> My sister has light grey walls and all units etc are white so it does add a nice hint of colour


In the shop the lady helping us said the blue are too much for her  I was prepared to believe her but in this house the aga is the first thing you really see when you come into the kitchen from the front door and with the ceiling height I can get away with bold.
The beige do go better with my floor tile. In your sister's kitchen they must look really lovely xx



Mrs Funkin said:


> Blue for me too


Thank you, navy is my favourite go to colour but for clothing not tiles 



Lurcherlad said:


> Me too!


Thank you xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Definitely the blue ones


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am desperately trying to resist the urge to buy new bedding for the "White Room". I don't need new bedding but I love bedding. I love it love it love it. 

Must. Stop. Looking. Online. At. Bedding.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am desperately trying to resist the urge to buy new bedding for the "White Room". I don't need new bedding but I love bedding. I love it love it love it.
> 
> Must. Stop. Looking. Online. At. Bedding.


Bedding is hard to resist. Far too many sets per bed here to admit :Bag

Today I was looking at salt pigs, blue ones and then red ones. I walked away. Instead I got a hanging basket and a bird feeder.

I'm NOT buying anything for the house that's going to need packing when we move out for the work. Garden stuff is safe as it'll stay in the garden


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've just decluttered the bathroom, so much crap that never gets used and just collects dust. I've emptied and washed out about 20 bottles of toiletries and put the plastic out for recycling.

I'm just about to put up 4 glass shelves to hopefully better organise everything.

I'm also going to impose a "nothing on the window sill" policy so it looks neater and is easier to clean.

The only thing on the window sill will be a plant

What type of plant would work best in a bathroom on a window sill ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We have a "nothing on the windowsill except a mirror" thing - though I like the idea of a plant now you say that @Beth78 - what about a Calathea? Many varieties with striking leaves, do well in bathrooms I think.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Beth78 said:


> I've just decluttered the bathroom, so much crap that never gets used and just collects dust. I've emptied and washed out about 20 bottles of toiletries and put the plastic out for recycling.
> 
> I'm just about to put up 4 glass shelves to hopefully better organise everything.
> 
> ...


I've tried various but they all die. My bathroom is south facing so gets baked when the sun is out and cold at night.

It's not steamy for long enough for plants that are usually recommended … they need a more humid atmosphere.

My latest (and biggest) success is a couple of faux plants! 

There are some convincing ones around and I didn't pay much .. one was from Matalan, the other Poundstretcher, I think.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Well in my update on the driveway gates.... yes I know you were all _desperate_ get PF back online to find out more about the gates... they are b*gger*d. One of the main gates is pretty much propping up the whole thing we've established on Sunday morning in a rather scary hour of moving heavy gates and me trying not to freak out. We got them shut and secure so Molly is safe, but I dread to think how pricey it'll be.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Beth78 said:


> The only thing on the window sill will be a plant
> 
> What type of plant would work best in a bathroom on a window sill ?


Orchids tend to do quite well in bathrooms as they like the humidity


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

*sneaking into this thread as I now have plans for my house*
My sister has decided to move out (yay) so I will finally be able to get rid of all her clutter and reclaim my house!
I am doing some boring bits at the moment - getting a new light fitting in the living room and repairing the broken light fitting in my bathroom.
Next on the list is a new boiler - mine is ancient and I want to replace it with a more efficient one. 
Then the exciting plans start with a new bathroom and kitchen. They are both tiny rooms so hopefully won't be too expensive but particularly in the kitchen I really need more/more efficient storage space. Plus all the cupboards are nasty...


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> Orchids tend to do quite well in bathrooms as they like the humidity


I was going to suggest an orchid too. I have a white orchid on the bathroom shelf. That's all (and it has to be completely white!).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone replace their bathroom and boiler? It seems wrong to talk about this in the current crisis but I’m confused about the order of works and our boiler is clinging on but it’s also not very efficient. 

We have a condensing boiler with no immersion and a pump shower so when the boiler goes, we have nothing. We have had a quote to change to a combi boiler with a shower than runs from the mains. We’ve finally found an acceptable shower.

Our bathroom is okay, but a bit dated. It was an ex-showroom display and it’s been in for 25 years but the taps are worn and there is no storage. I have ideas, and a good company in mind. It would be a different firm doing the boiler stuff.

I’m thinking it’s the bathroom first as the new shower doesn’t need the system boiler we have to run as our current shower does. Then the new boiler?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I was going to ask about bathrooms too. 
We're trying to be as frugal as possible with one of our bathrooms. There's water damage and we definitely have to redo the tub/shower. 
I would love to update the look. The shower is a boring white tile. I love color and have all sort of ideas, BUT - we have that marbled green countertop on the vanity that everyone in the 90s had. There is nothing wrong with the sink or counter and I'd rather not replace it if possible. 
So... either I paint over the countertop which I'm really iffy about, or we try and match the shower tile to the countertop. 
Any ideas??


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I was going to ask about bathrooms too.
> We're trying to be as frugal as possible with one of our bathrooms. There's water damage and we definitely have to redo the tub/shower.
> I would love to update the look. The shower is a boring white tile. I love color and have all sort of ideas, BUT - we have that marbled green countertop on the vanity that everyone in the 90s had. There is nothing wrong with the sink or counter and I'd rather not replace it if possible.
> So... either I paint over the countertop which I'm really iffy about, or we try and match the shower tile to the countertop.
> Any ideas??


Greys look stylish with green, if the marble has some hints of that in it?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> Greys look stylish with green, if the marble has some hints of that in it?


I know grey is really in right now but I can't stand it  It always ends up feeling industrial to me. 
I don't think grey would go with this countertop though, it's got more beig-y white in it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@MollySmith I'd install an electric shower then sort the boiler out later. While it's still working, I'd probably wait until summer at the very least.

@O2.0 what about tiling the counter top with the same white tile as the shower to save money then paint or paper the walls will a snazzy colour or print?

You could choose a green tile for the shower to coordinate with the counter top … purple paint would look good with green … or tropical print paper?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I know grey is really in right now but I can't stand it  It always ends up feeling industrial to me.
> I don't think grey would go with this countertop though, it's got more beig-y white in it.


Yup, I hear you! My parents did a grey scheme and their lounge looks like an office with ornaments!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> @MollySmith I'd install an electric shower then sort the boiler out later. While it's still working, I'd probably wait until summer at the very least.
> 
> @O2.0 what about tiling the counter top with the same white tile as the shower to save money then paint or paper the walls will a snazzy colour or print?
> 
> You could choose a green tile for the shower to coordinate with the counter top … purple paint would look good with green … or tropical print paper?


thank you. Seems the right way. I intend to move out whilst both are done!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> @O2.0 what about tiling the counter top with the same white tile as the shower to save money then paint or paper the walls will a snazzy colour or print?


I hadn't thought of tiling over the counter. I don't know if that will work with the sink?
We're getting rid of the white tile, that part is all being torn out we have to completely replace the walls, floor and ceiling around the tub.

This is the countertop









I was thinking different shades of brown tiles for the shower area, kind of like pebbles on a beach - with color, not texture. 
But I still want color on the walls and the cabinet/vanity.

I really don't like that countertop anymore though but there's nothing wrong with it structurally. I just hate to be wasteful and get rid of it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I hadn't thought of tiling over the counter. I don't know if that will work with the sink?
> We're getting rid of the white tile, that part is all being torn out we have to completely replace the walls, floor and ceiling around the tub.
> 
> This is the countertop
> ...


Can the counter be recycled to avoid it being a total waste if replaced?

We have Freecycle here where we can offer things for free to anyone who wants it.

You may be ok to tile it but it would be easier to remove then refit the sink once the tiles are done, unless you can cut the tiles to fit.

How does the sink sit on the counter?

Using sheet Formica might be easier?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I am currently driving myself mad trying to choose a colour for my living room. I have spent a small fortune on testers but just can't commit and don't have anyone to offer an opinion. I like teals but as the space is small I think true teal would be too much so I have been looking at paler options.

I like this but wonder if it is more grey than green?

https://www.valsparpaint.co.uk/colours/pre-selected-colours/greys/white-pistachio/

This is maybe too limey

https://www.valsparpaint.co.uk/colours/pre-selected-colours/greens/white-moss/

And now thinking of this

https://www.valsparpaint.co.uk/colours/pre-selected-colours/teals/touch-of-spring/

I could go on all day. They all look so different when you actually put them on the wall!

Decorator coming Tuesday and I have no paint.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Kaily have you just been doing testers in small squares on the wall? If you have, I'd recommend a slightly different way, painting some either cheap pale paper, or lining paper, and "hanging" it. you see much more of the colour and how it reacts with the light in your room.

What colour are your furnishings and accessories? Which way does your room face? I agree the top colour seems rather grey in tone. Paint choosing is so stressful. When we moved here, we went for non brave choices in most of the house except for the main guest room and dining room, which we painted a much darker colour (both the same) and they are my favourites. I think we might change our bedroom for something braver this year.

If you want teal, go for it. What's the worst that can happen? You paint over it


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have mistakenly painted big patches on the walls. Goodness knows what the painter will say. I get the sun all day in the room as it faces front and back. My furnishings are a bit of a mismatch but I hope to coordinate more later.

I can't really afford to make a mistake, I think that is adding to the pressure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

If it’s a sunny room, you can really get away with a darker colour if that’s what you’re drawn to. Having said that we have our “braver” rooms and one faces south, one north. I like it in both. 

I say do it - you have to live with it and it sounds like you’ve already talked yourself out of the one with grey tones and the one with more lime tones…


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for your input @Mrs Funkin . 

What I like today I don't like tomorrow. But no, not keen on grey.

What do you think of this?

https://www.valsparpaint.co.uk/colours/pre-selected-colours/teals/blue-wool/

On the walls currently is a lemony creamy white which I do really like but can't find anything the same plus I guess a change is good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Can't see what colour you're thinking now @Kaily - I'm looking at the teal page and the Touch of Spring looks very grey on the page next to other colours.

I'm now down a rabbit hole of teal paint  I'm liking the deeper colours around the line commencing mile high sky - not that it matters what I like, obviously.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh. The link was meant to be blue wool. That's the thing one minute they look one colour then another lol.

Off to walk the dogs and regain some sanity.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh blue wool is nice for three walls and then a darker walk for one? Go on, do it


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Kaily I prefer Touch of Spring … has more colour in it. The others look a bit muddy to me and would suck the light out of the room ime.

Maybe a feature wall with an off white on the others?

Be adventurous with accessories such as cushions etc. to add more colour.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> I hadn't thought of tiling over the counter. I don't know if that will work with the sink?
> We're getting rid of the white tile, that part is all being torn out we have to completely replace the walls, floor and ceiling around the tub.
> 
> This is the countertop
> ...


If you don't like it anymore then I wouldn't try to find tiles that will compliment it.
I saw a makeover programme where they painted/primed the worktop and then used some type of resin on top. It looked fab but not sure how it would wear, although if suitable for kitchen tops it should be good.
Make it white/neutral and choose tiles/colours that you really like


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Kaily I agree with Mrs F, go bold even if only on just one wall


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I like the blue wool @Kaily and if you want teal you should go with it


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> If you don't like it anymore then I wouldn't try to find tiles that will compliment it.
> I saw a makeover programme where they painted/primed the worktop and then used some type of resin on top. It looked fab but not sure how it would wear, although if suitable for kitchen tops it should be good.
> Make it white/neutral and choose tiles/colours that you really like


I've watched soooo many YouTube videos of people doing that resin top for worktops. It looks easy (if time consuming between the various layers) and can achieve some stunning results. We have wood worktops and I like them but the maintenance is a pain... Plus ours have sun bleached and we can't sand it out. Just loathe to remove the wood and fully replace so been looking at that resin as an option.

I've also (madly perhaps) been looking at painting the worktops.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Kaily said:


> I am currently driving myself mad trying to choose a colour for my living room. I have spent a small fortune on testers but just can't commit and don't have anyone to offer an opinion. I like teals but as the space is small I think true teal would be too much so I have been looking at paler options.
> 
> I like this but wonder if it is more grey than green?
> 
> ...


I really like that touch of spring. It reminds me of a colour I've now painted over that I got from Wickes... Chinoise was the colour.

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Chinoise---No-800-Vinyl-Matt-Emulsion-Paint---2-5L/p/122213

This was what it looked like before I painted it blue (I had a teal phase, now I'm in a blue phase).


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone, it is helpful to hear all your thoughts. I don't really have a wall suitable to be a feature wall. It is very small and apart from the tv there isn't a focal point.

This is how it is now.





















I guess I better go and buy some more testers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I reckon I'd do the wall with the archway a darker shade.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I've watched soooo many YouTube videos of people doing that resin top for worktops. It looks easy (if time consuming between the various layers) and can achieve some stunning results. We have wood worktops and I like them but the maintenance is a pain... Plus ours have sun bleached and we can't sand it out. Just loathe to remove the wood and fully replace so been looking at that resin as an option.
> 
> I've also (madly perhaps) been looking at painting the worktops.


I had wooden worktops which drove me nuts and a wet copper saucepan left overnight stained them … eventually I decided to try painting them as a cheap and easy option, figuring it was just my time, a good sanding down and the cost of the paint vs new worktops.

I chose Matt outdoor wood paint (as used for a front door) and the result was surprisingly good and hardwearing for a few more years.

My units were off white so I chose black as an alternative to expensive granite, and staining was an issue no more.

I'd say give it a go


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Blue wool looks almost luminous on the wall so that's out now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Kaily I'd paint the wall with the furniture/tv against (opposite the archway?) the darker colour … the light from the arch should stop it looking somber.

The furniture, tv and mirror will break it up a bit too.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

All the colours I have tried.










In fact I quite like the pebble effect I seem to be creating. 

I could be a designer ...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaily said:


> All the colours I have tried.
> 
> View attachment 485442
> 
> ...


Be brave … go dark … the pale furniture will help too 

Can you do the painting yourself? That would make a colour choice mistake less expensive


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I think I am going to be very cowardly and go for blue hoo.

https://www.valsparpaint.co.uk/colours/pre-selected-colours/whites/blue-hoo/

I painted it last time, it took me months and I was young then. I think I would struggle now.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I had wooden worktops which drove me nuts and a wet copper saucepan left overnight stained them … eventually I decided to try painting them as a cheap and easy option, figuring it was just my time, a good sanding down and the cost of the paint vs new worktops.
> 
> I chose Matt outdoor wood paint (as used for a front door) and the result was surprisingly good and hardwearing for a few more years.
> 
> ...


I ordered some milk paint samples last night, and I have some worktop off cuts. So I am going to sand them down and then paint and see what they look like. Milk paint says that it's food safe and it penetrates the wood. I also have ordered a sample of a wax oil for finishing. So will see what it turns out like.

our floors and worktop are similar colours right now (walnut) so I've gone for some light tones to paint the wood. I haven't told my OH yet of my plan…  I'm also researching stainless steel paint as would love to paint our cupboard doors too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They look a little cold in hue on the wall to me @Kaily - I would definitely go darker. Also, if you CBA paint the doors too. We had those doors in our old house and couldn't afford to replace them - we just egg shelled them with a paint pad (not a brush) and they turned out really well.

@Psygon we inherited solid wood worktops with our kitchen and they are a PITB. Wouldn't know what to do with them, though and really can't afford a whole new kitchen.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I am really stuck, decorator coming at 9am tomorrow. I no longer want blue hoo. Really fed up with it, can't keep buying testers, I won't have any money left. 

I bring greens home then they look grey on the wall.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaily said:


> I am really stuck, decorator coming at 9am tomorrow. I no longer want blue hoo. Really fed up with it, can't keep buying testers, I won't have any money left.
> 
> I bring greens home then they look grey on the wall.


I think that any blue/grey would make you room look too cold personally. I love green (and blues) but you need a proper green, not grey/green. It need not be dark, I think that a mid sage green would look lovely in your room but it's difficult to know if it would go with your furniture, which looks like it has peachy undertones in the picture you posted.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

A warmer toned blue or grey might work. I have grey throughout my flat and it doesn’t look cold or industrial. It’s dulux polished pebble. My living room looks so much lighter and airier, without being cold, than before (it was orange before  - can’t say I’m not brave!).


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Before reading the above two comments I bought this just because I had to buy something. Worried now that the lounge will look like an empty swimming pool! 

https://www.valsparpaint.co.uk/colours/pre-selected-colours/teals/pearly-jade/


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think don't worry - you can have it painted this colour, which looks like it will tone with lots of stronger colours, and then if you want a highlight wall at some point when you've figured out your accessories etc., that is easy enough to do 

My standard "go to" for cushions is Next, they have so many really well priced but on trend cushions. There are lots of great ones in blues and greens:

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st841312/A07575#A07575

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st705251/157927#157927

Or something a bit more "out there" 

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st931546/T13261#T13261

Go crazy with your cushions! That's what I say.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think don't worry - you can have it painted this colour, which looks like it will tone with lots of stronger colours, and then if you want a highlight wall at some point when you've figured out your accessories etc., that is easy enough to do
> 
> My standard "go to" for cushions is Next, they have so many really well priced but on trend cushions. There are lots of great ones in blues and greens:
> 
> ...


I like those cushions especially the first one
Having painted rooms all sorts of colours for years I've now gone down the route of putting a fairly neutral colour up ion the walls in whatever shade I want and then using things like curtains, cushions etc to give colour and warmth. The bedroom is a nice strong cream shade and the curtains, bedspreads and pictures are a dark reddish purple. If I get fed up with the colours then I can easily change them to something else without much effort.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Before reading the above two comments I bought this just because I had to buy something. Worried now that the lounge will look like an empty swimming pool!
> 
> https://www.valsparpaint.co.uk/colours/pre-selected-colours/teals/pearly-jade/


Oh I'm sorry! I'm sure the jade will look lovely, especially if you add colour and texture with soft furnishings


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Apparently according to the Valspar website I can get a refund if I don't like the colour. As long as I buy another colour from their range and take pictures of both on the wall. Sort of a before and after. The decorator is going to love me and my indecision.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

GingerNinja said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I'm sure the jade will look lovely, especially if you add colour and texture with soft furnishings


No, I'm grateful for the advice - just wish I read it before I went out panic buying. I have realised my mistake with cool colours and hadn't even thought of it.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaily said:


> No, I'm grateful for the advice - just wish I read it before I went out panic buying. I have realised my mistake with cool colours and hadn't even thought of it.


I don't think the jade is that cool so I think it will look lovely x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hoping for a picture @Kaily  How did it go? Do you like it?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hoping for a picture @Kaily  How did it go? Do you like it?


The painter advised me to go out and get a colour very similar to what I already had - cream! I wasted £100 on the teal, which actually looked bright blue on the wall, as it is non refundable unless I buy more from them but I decided to cut my losses (much as it hurts) and just buy dulux.

I feel disappointed but safe. Might do a feature wall in wallpaper ...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaily said:


> The painter advised me to go out and get a colour very similar to what I already had - cream! I wasted £100 on the teal, which actually looked bright blue on the wall, as it is non refundable unless I buy more from them but I decided to cut my losses (much as it hurts) and just buy dulux.
> 
> I feel disappointed but safe. Might do a feature wall in wallpaper ...


Put the paint on eBay … someone local may buy it off you.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Put the paint on eBay … someone local may buy it off you.


I have put it on nextdoor and gumtree for half price. Yes might try ebay too.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Has anyone replace their bathroom and boiler? It seems wrong to talk about this in the current crisis but I'm confused about the order of works and our boiler is clinging on but it's also not very efficient.
> 
> We have a condensing boiler with no immersion and a pump shower so when the boiler goes, we have nothing. We have had a quote to change to a combi boiler with a shower than runs from the mains. We've finally found an acceptable shower.
> 
> ...


If you are going to be running the shower from the mains with a combi boiler, pressure is very important.

If you have enough pressure great, otherwise its best to stick with the electric shower and pump.

We are going to be changing our boiler and bathroom this year. Programme of work after stripping out is new combi boiler, all pipework (and electrics) then bathroom.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

For anyone who might be buying paint, Dulux vinyl silk has very bad coverage. Decorator is on the third coat even though it it more or less the same colour! Best avoid.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Does anyone have one of these or similar? I must admit I'm not that keen but I thought it might create a focal point to my lounge.

https://www.dunelm.com/product/whit...eplace-suite-1000159259?defaultSkuId=30679218


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Kaily said:


> I have put it on nextdoor and gumtree for half price. Yes might try ebay too.


You could recycle maybe? There's also Community Repaint schemes (but appreciated you'd like some ££ back!)
https://www.recyclenow.com/recycle-an-item/paint


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Kaily said:


> For anyone who might be buying paint, Dulux vinyl silk has very bad coverage. Decorator is on the third coat even though it it more or less the same colour! Best avoid.


I hate Dulux.

I tend to use Little Greene which isn't cheap I know, but sometimes I can pick up half cans on marketplace sites and I have an account at a builders merchant too. It really is good stuff and covers really well. I'm also very sensitive to smell and get migraines really easily, and Little Greene doesn't pong so much.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Does anyone have one of these or similar? I must admit I'm not that keen but I thought it might create a focal point to my lounge.
> 
> https://www.dunelm.com/product/whit...eplace-suite-1000159259?defaultSkuId=30679218


I don't have one like that but I am also thinking about adding a fireplace as a focal point.... that's if I can find someone to do it 

I am thinking of a false chimney breast (timber frame and plaster board?) and an electric stove type fire. You have reminded me to contact the local builder as my carpenter has gone radio silence on me!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

GingerNinja said:


> I don't have one like that but I am also thinking about adding a fireplace as a focal point.... that's if I can find someone to do it
> 
> I am thinking of a false chimney breast (timber frame and plaster board?) and an electric stove type fire. You have reminded me to contact the local builder as my carpenter has gone radio silence on me!


Oh a neighbour did that too, it looks lovely. She has put a very ornate fireplace and hearth on it. I am always looking for instant fixes rather than doing things properly!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The quotes for our renovation are in. Like everything atm the prices have gone up, we had anticipated that but seeing the numbers is so eye watering that I've stopped looking :Wideyed :Bag

Possible start date end of May which means I'm now decluttering at my mothers and packing up here starting Monday


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I took a plunge today and tried out peel and stick tiles. 
I'm very pleasantly surprised! At $12 for a box of 10 (1 square foot each) no need for grout or mud to set them, they're definitely a big savings.
They're meant to be floor tiles and I don't think I would like them on the floor but I'm definitely liking them in the kitchen. 
I will eventually do the back splash and the rest of the island. Then to paint the cabinets - but that's all a this summer project.

Only downside is that now I like my counter tops even less 

Before and after:


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh! They look lovely @O2.0 - that may have given me the push I needed as I was looking at something similar to cover some 1990s iris flowers in baskets patterned tiles in the utility.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh! They look lovely @O2.0 - that may have given me the push I needed as I was looking at something similar to cover some 1990s iris flowers in baskets patterned tiles in the utility.


Yes, these would work well in a utility room/laundry room for sure. 
There are a ton of peel and stick tiles out there, all seem to be decent quality, I've been very happily impressed


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Enipate-St...9793869&sprefix=stick+on+wall,aps,119&sr=8-54

Something like this I think. There are lots where the tiles are different which look good all together but they are not all together, they are dotted about.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Enipate-Stickers-Retro-Transfers-Cover/dp/B08DFH2QXD/ref=sr_1_54?keywords=stick+on+wall+tiles&qid=1649793869&sprefix=stick+on+wall,aps,119&sr=8-54
> 
> Something like this I think. There are lots where the tiles are different which look good all together but they are not all together, they are dotted about.


I like those, and a good neutral color that will work with anything.

I laid the whole pattern out before I put it on the cabinet which is easy to do because they're all backed in paper, so easy to move about. I'll have to be even more careful when I do the backsplash to make sure my two end pieces aren't too awkward.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> I don't have one like that but I am also thinking about adding a fireplace as a focal point.... that's if I can find someone to do it
> 
> I am thinking of a false chimney breast (timber frame and plaster board?) and an electric stove type fire. You have reminded me to contact the local builder as my carpenter has gone radio silence on me!


I've been thinking of doing this too, we currently have a console table with the tv on it and an electric stove fire underneath it. Been thinking of knocking into the chimney breast and having a rustic wood mantel beam above an electric stove and then the tv on the wall. Messaged a local builder/joiner who seemed interested in doing the job before he stopped replying so gonna try with a few others and see if I can get the ball rolling on it.

I like the look of the opti flame/mist stoves but they're quite pricey! I'd love a real stove fire but I doubt it would ever get used.








Something like this I was thinking.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> I've been thinking of doing this too, we currently have a console table with the tv on it and an electric stove fire underneath it. Been thinking of knocking into the chimney breast and having a rustic wood mantel beam above an electric stove and then the tv on the wall. Messaged a local builder/joiner who seemed interested in doing the job before he stopped replying so gonna try with a few others and see if I can get the ball rolling on it.
> 
> I like the look of the opti flame/mist stoves but they're quite pricey! I'd love a real stove fire but I doubt it would ever get used.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is exactly like I want! I really want the Opti-V stove which is like a TV image playing but it is very expensive (more than the Opti-mist ones which would be my second choice)

If my local carpenter had doneit I could probably afford the fire as he is pretty cheap but I will have to see what others quote before deciding on the fire now.

The below pic is from my house sales particulars where I roughly stuck a rectangle to show what a chimney would look like... very basic but you get the gist


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Enipate-Stickers-Retro-Transfers-Cover/dp/B08DFH2QXD/ref=sr_1_54?keywords=stick+on+wall+tiles&qid=1649793869&sprefix=stick+on+wall,aps,119&sr=8-54
> 
> Something like this I think. There are lots where the tiles are different which look good all together but they are not all together, they are dotted about.


I think they do quite a lot in Dunelm of all places!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> Yes, that is exactly like I want! I really want the Opti-V stove which is like a TV image playing but it is very expensive (more than the Opti-mist ones which would be my second choice)
> 
> If my local carpenter had doneit I could probably afford the fire as he is pretty cheap but I will have to see what others quote before deciding on the fire now.
> 
> ...


 I've googled the opti-v stove! Those look so realistic! I love the noise option too. The opti mist ones have a lot of reviews saying they broke after a year or so which had me a bit worried whereas the opti-v has so much better reviews plus a longer warranty. Like you I'm gonna have to see how much it will cost to get the fire place knocked through before deciding which fire but the opti-v does look amazing and is at the top of my wish list now! 

The fireplace in your pics would look great, adds a cosy focal point and finishes off the room nicely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

GingerNinja said:


> I think they do quite a lot in Dunelm of all places!


Oooh I'll have a look later we are going to JL to look at a lamp, thanks GN


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Next week our house renovation works start.

There is no going back after today as my aga got stripped out ready for the floors to be taken up and tiles removed.

Its all been neatly stacked and lovingly bubble wrapped in my garage on its very own pallet.

Before


After


The rest of the house looks like its been ransacked while we sorted and packed.

I have a long list to work through over the next few days.

Tomorrow our hallway, stairs and landing carpets are being taken up ready to store.

Also we have two packers coming tomorrow and thursday to pack fragile stuff and move furniture out to the garage.

Friday the remaining carpets get stripped out and taken away.

The attic is being refurbd too, new insulation and thorough empty and clean.

Dh has taken a week off work, sunday he flies to the states leaving me to it.

Very rough week.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you continuing to live in the house @westie~ma? It was bad enough when we had our kitchen and bathroom done


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Are you continuing to live in the house @westie~ma? It was bad enough when we had our kitchen and bathroom done


No, thankfully there is space at my mother's for us. Not a huge amount but better than me pitching my tents in the garden which was going to be an option a few weeks ago.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

After a very long, hard week of sorting, packing, lifting, moving, hauling ... we are finally out of our house ... apart from a few boxes which I have to clear tomorrow.

Dh is on his way to the states and I'm enjoying just sitting down 

This all started with decluttering and sorting my mother's house back in April. Every other day I'd take donations to the charity shops, my car full of bags. My mother loved clothes, had many multiples of most items  she'd lost weight and the majority of her clothes were drowning her. Downsized her clothes to two wardrobes from 8  and a chest of drawers from three  I've still to declutter the rest of the house as she has cupboards and drawers full of stuff she doesn't use anymore so things she does use have to go on the worktops, so there is no room to prep or cook properly 

If it had just been our house I'd be ok but as it was two houses (with my mother's being extreme) I'm utterly exhausted.

Work starts tomorrow. The hard bit for us is done now just hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@westie~ma no wonder you are exhausted! I expect it is emotional as well as physically draining.

Good luck with the renovations, I'm excited to see the results! xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> @westie~ma no wonder you are exhausted! I expect it is emotional as well as physically draining.
> 
> Good luck with the renovations, I'm excited to see the results! xx


It was emotional @GingerNinja my mother is a hoarder. She has always had MH issues, I think "things" around her bring her comfort. We did a big declutter with her a few years ago to do her renovations but she'd cluttered back up and hadn't let enough stuff go before so it was a slog here.

This time we discovered all her paperwork. Paper was another thing she couldn't let go, we found mail, receipts and old cheque books all from years and years back. Our council melt paperwork so all the confidential stuff could go there. Dh is now well known in the tip  and the charity shops all know me 

The relief of not having all that stuff around us all is immense, from our house as well as hers.

When she came back from respite last time we'd rearranged her bed (she wanted us to) and did the massive declutter. She loved it! Telling everyone how much better the house felt  So she wanted the stuff gone but couldn't do it herself or ask us. Sad really.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Workmen arrived this morning.

A few before pics ...








The 39 yo boiler which is still working. This room will house the new combi boiler and become my airing cupboard.









The utility room. Only wall cupboards on other wall atm.
All being ripped out, floor tiles coming up. 
This will be what we are calling our summer kitchen. New sink and drainer area, hob and double oven. The other side will be more of a laundry area with a washing machine and tumble dryer.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Day 1, my rads are all out and my boiler room now looks like this ...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

We are into week 2. The house has thrown up some queries but its all doable to get around.

My kitchen ..


The aga's nook has been reboxed, tiles off walls, tiles off floor up.

New gas pipe to aga, new pipes to sink and dishwasher, new pipes for rad. Now, the new rad is dh's bright idea but I shall reserve judgement. Have already told him its not needed when the aga is on and when its off I don't think the heating will be on, so we will wait and see on that one.

My bathroom ...



Dh's "cupboard" (as I called it) is now going to be a new shower room


This will be just a shower and a towel rail with an area to undress etc, its a nice size for that so pleased.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It's all coming along nicely @westie~ma 

Great idea to put a shower in that space!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> It's all coming along nicely @westie~ma
> 
> Great idea to put a shower in that space!


That was a battle that I lost . I think we should keep it as a WFH space and save the £££££'s, dh reckons the house should have two showers and there is no en-suite so we need to create one.

We've told the kids its theirs


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Opinions please. Do you think this fireplace would clash with the wall (cream) and the other units. I would replace middle unit with it.

I paid a handyman £40 to hang a mirror the other day, 2 days later I took it down as changed my mind AGAIN!



https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9453720?clickSR=slp:term:adam%20brentwood:41:81:1


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Kaily I love the fireplace … I don’t think it would clash as both colours are pale and neutral.

You could also paint it cream if you think that would look better.

If you do fit the fireplace, above it would be a perfect spot for your mirror 🙂


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks @Lurcherlad . I think I would be more inclined to paint my walls even though they have just been done. 

The mirror is back at the shop.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So, I’ve posted some pics of this over in cat chat but posting some info on this project here too.

My husband is building a shepherd hut in our front garden for me - from a kit. A lot has been done so far - the roof went on earlier this week, and we’re getting close to being able to start the interiors. Still to do are cut out windows and doors, and fit them. Insulate and board the interiors, clad the exterior. Electrician coming to put power in. Steps and a deck to construct.














*My colour scheme*
The main colour is this light grey. It has a blue undertone and in different light levels really shifts. It seems warm, despite being quite a cool colour. 







This colour will be used on the inside and outside of the hut.

The secondary outside colour will be a sage green. Pretty traditional in terms of garden colours, but I think will sit nicely into the landscape. Slight worry that it will clash with the other hut that sits on our drive, which is a royal/slate blue colour.








On the inside the secondary colour will be this dark grey-green. I normally paint everything a dark grey-blue so this is an attempt to shift to a green version. I’m hoping it won’t be too overwhelming. 








*Floors*
For flooring I’m looking at an engineered white oak








This is so that any of the dark scheme is really offset by a light floor  This will be the most expensive part of the interior I think… looked at a variety of options but none are particularly cheap!

*Furniture*
For my desk I found this desk I love, but at £600 it’s pricey








So, I am planning to get trestle legs from IKEA in solid birch, paint them black (or maybe the dark green colour above) and then create a desk top from spruce planks that will be sanded and given a light white-grey oil and wax. I’ll use the offcuts from the spruce planks to create shelving (that is probably going to be painted the same colour as the wall they are going on). Each trestle leg is £40, and the wood will cost about £60-80 (depending on what depth I go for). So overall should be able to create a similar looking desk for about £160. 

My desk chair will hopefully be quite simple. I’m looking at this one from IKEA which is £50. I’m planning to cover the seat with a comfortable cushion using materials I already have that I used for my current desk chair (upholstery foam and velvet)








My office needs a comfy chair, and after much deliberation I am hoping to go for this one from IKEA (£199)








The wood arms aren’t the colour I want tho, so I will be sanding those and painting them. And I’m not overly keen on the grey fabric so I’ll either make or buy a cover for the chair that better suits. Not sure yet on the colour for the cushions! Which maybe sounds like this isn’t the chair I want - but I think when I’m finished it will be the chair I want  

I also want a little side table for the chair and am planning on this from IKEA. Which is £25







This again will be painted most likely with the same white-grey oil and wax of the desk on top and black/grey-green on the legs.

I still need to decide on lighting, artwork and other accessories. I’m toying with a rug (I want something to protect the floor from the office chair). But may not be practical for an office/craft hut! I’ll have 4 windows too, so thinking do I need blinds. But they can be added much later if I do! Don't know if I am forgetting anything


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Opinions please. Do you think this fireplace would clash with the wall (cream) and the other units. I would replace middle unit with it.
> 
> I paid a handyman £40 to hang a mirror the other day, 2 days later I took it down as changed my mind AGAIN!
> 
> ...


 I don't think it will clash but make sure that you're sure before ordering!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks lovely @Psygon and I like all the colours that you have picked


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

How's the renovation going @westie~ma ? I was thinking of you the other day wondering (I'm nosey!)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

GingerNinja said:


> I don't think it will clash but make sure that you're sure before ordering!


I'm never sure about anything.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> How's the renovation going @westie~ma ? I was thinking of you the other day wondering (I'm nosey!)


Aww thank you xx
We're moving along nicely. Boys are happy and running slightly ahead which is great.

The bathroom, w/c and shower room have all been plastered and the tiler started the bathroom last week, this week the shower room and w/cs will be after his holiday. Pleased with how the tiles look.

Downstairs the kitchens, boiler room, wc have all had the floors levelled.

Electrician has started throughout the house.

Decorator had started prepping our front door, its solid wood and there were gaps so he's filled and repaired, primed it. Finishing coats will be when main house work is finished. I wonder if my neighbours are thinking why did they paint it such a horrid grey 😂. Decorator has stripped the walls in 4th bedroom, stripped the wallpaper in the lounge around the fireplace.

We've got a price from a guy to sand our floorboards, repair and relay, then coat in something to protect them (can't remember name). So looking forward to seeing that as they are quite dark now.

Kitchens are on order. My original fitter let me down so I had a panic to find someone who could do our dates, so I can move back in!!!!! Meeting him tomorrow at the house, such a relief. He came recommended from our kitchen supplier. 

No pics as dh synced my phone and wiped them but will get some tomorrow.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> So, I’ve posted some pics of this over in cat chat but posting some info on this project here too.
> 
> My husband is building a shepherd hut in our front garden for me - from a kit. A lot has been done so far - the roof went on earlier this week, and we’re getting close to being able to start the interiors. Still to do are cut out windows and doors, and fit them. Insulate and board the interiors, clad the exterior. Electrician coming to put power in. Steps and a deck to construct.
> View attachment 573855
> ...


I love your colour choices and furniture, its going to be a gorgeous space for you.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking forward to your pics @westie~ma, it all sounds great


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Exciting stuff, I too will look forward to pics @westie~ma 

I am hopefully getting a quote for my false chimney breast this week (finally!) from a local carpenter who's work I have seen pics of and if it comes in okay, then I will definitely proceed with this chap.

I did have someone else quote, which was reasonable, but I keep putting off calling him because I'm just not comfortable/confident after he came round to have a look and the conversation went along the lines....

Me: This is what I would like, it's only for an electric fire so timber is fine
Him: So how would you do that then?
Me: Errr, timber framing and plaster board...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yay I can join this thread now. I literally have everything to do but need to save first.

New flooring
Stairs need sanding and painting 
Upstairs needs plastering
Upstairs needs painting (I’m going to do the bedroom over the summer just white whilst I save for plasterer as it’s blue) 
Need a new kitchen 
I want a roll top bath always have bathroom is currently ok
I need to sort back garden so Loki will pee


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I need new internal doors.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Aww thank you xx
> We're moving along nicely. Boys are happy and running slightly ahead which is great.
> 
> The bathroom, w/c and shower room have all been plastered and the tiler started the bathroom last week, this week the shower room and w/cs will be after his holiday. Pleased with how the tiles look.
> ...


Ooh I'm looking forward to seeing some pics too! Is it starting to feel like the finish line may be in sight? I think it's really interesting seeing the structure of the building revealed and ready for all the new things


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

The doors and windows have been cut and fitted now. And the structure has been housewrapped so it's essentially waterproof. Paint is finally shipping, and I have bought a fair bit of the furniture. Now need a few days to start customising the furniture.

Also bought some fabric for upholstery which is a lovely soft velvet with a hummingbird print. It was a bit of a blind buy but seems to colour match well with my paint samples.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I went ahead and got the fireplace, it arrived today. Pretty pleased with it. I have a mirror to go above it but I need help to hang it.

Before










Now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks really smart @Kaily … good choice 🙂

A room does need a fireplace.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks really smart @Kaily … good choice 🙂
> 
> A room does need a fireplace.


Thank you. I like it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That looks lovely @Kaily it really makes the room and will look great with a mirror!

I'm getting a quote next Friday for mine as there was a mix up with dates. Fingers crossed he comes in on budget!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

GingerNinja said:


> That looks lovely @Kaily it really makes the room and will look great with a mirror!
> 
> I'm getting a quote next Friday for mine as there was a mix up with dates. Fingers crossed he comes in on budget!


Thank you.

Oh yes you are having a false chimney breast put in aren't you. I would of liked that but it would be beyond my means and space is limited. Hope you get a good quote under budget!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Me and my husband just moved into our first home. The owners before were landlords and the tenants I don't think were too hot on cleaning. 
That didn't bother me because it was only the bathroom, and the rest is lovely.
The only thing is I've been trying to get this shower clean and I've been scrubbing away using bathroom cleaner and viakal but it's not shifting the dirty brown marks on the tiles or the white scum on the glass of the shower door, nor the dirty grout. 
We live in a hard water area and I think that is what is giving me trouble.
Does anyone have any tips for me, if so I'd be very grateful!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@HarlequinCat I get good results from either vinegar or lemon soaked loo roll or cloths left on overnight.

I use lemon juice and bicarbonate of soda for scrubbing the shower cubicle and tiles.

Environmentally friendly too.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> @HarlequinCat I get good results from either vinegar or lemon soaked loo roll or cloths left on overnight.
> 
> I use lemon juice and bicarbonate of soda for scrubbing the shower cubicle and tiles.
> 
> Environmentally friendly too.


That's great thank you! I haven't tried lemon yet, nor vinegar


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Tiles for the first floor wc are going on.
Went with blue metro tiles. Depending on the light they look a bit green too, which I like. He will tile behind the cistern lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bathroom, excuse the mess. This pic was taken before they'd finished and just placed the vanity


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Bathroom, excuse the mess. This pic was taken before they'd finished and just placed the vanity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving your bathroom and loo!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Kitchen, blue grit on ready for plastering.
Waiting on electrician to do first fix.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> Ooh I'm looking forward to seeing some pics too! Is it starting to feel like the finish line may be in sight? I think it's really interesting seeing the structure of the building revealed and ready for all the new things


Photos are supplied lol xx

The finish line is actually September

Me and dh were talking last night, "we're ok where we are staying here but it'll be nice to have our house back".

While I want it back, I want a good job done without rushing them along. Keeping them on programme is different to rushing/pushing them too quickly.

The house deserves a good job and we're only doing this once. 

Another thing I'm finding is getting bogged down in detail is fine but when I stop myself and think will I really notice this in 5 years time that I won't be able to live with it?

Costs are kicking into some decisions. If we had an unlimited pot to draw from maybe but in reality the house has got a ceiling price so I have to be budget aware.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It's all looking fab @westie~ma 

I would be itching to get back in but I'm sure that time will fly by and it looks like good progress is being made. I had to live with my mum and dad for 4 months when I bought my last house (and it wasn't finished when I moved in) and it was like walking on eggshells by the end of it!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I had the mirror put up today. I'm wondering if I should of gone bigger ..


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks lovely @Kaily if you decide to get a bigger mirror in time you can do so x

the carpenter came this afternoon and so I'm just waiting for his quote. He seemed very knowledgeable so fingers crossed.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Tiles down in the kitchen




Programme mistimings due to holidays, the floor is down but now the plasterer needs to do walls. They've put down a heavy duty floor covering. Not ideal, made my thoughts clear, but its a solution to stop delaying us getting back in. Our plasterer is really good (tidy and extremely fussy) so I'm feeling better about it now.


Toilet on first floor - tiles looked blue in this light


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I love the tiles in the toilet, such a lovely colour.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking great @westie~ma I really love the blue/green tiles in the loo


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Kaily said:


> I love the tiles in the toilet, such a lovely colour.





GingerNinja said:


> Looking great @westie~ma I really love the blue/green tiles in the loo


Thank you.
Originally wanted the walls egyptian cotton but I quite like the white in there against the tiles, fresher? So sticking with the white half walls.
The landing walls will be egytpian cotton

If I change my mind later I can always paint in there myself.

The downstairs wc will look exactly the same only the walls will be egyptian cotton as all the walls in that area will be egyptian cotton. Gone a bit mad with the dulux egyptian cotton but I found in our old house that I kept going back to it as it went so well with our furniture and pictures etc.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've got my quote and work is going ahead w/c 15th. I have an initial drawing but I'm not happy with the position so need to get it moved to the right a bit.









It will be a while before I get it painted though!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

GingerNinja said:


> I've got my quote and work is going ahead w/c 15th. I have an initial drawing but I'm not happy with the position so need to get it moved to the right a bit.
> View attachment 575533
> 
> 
> It will be a while before I get it painted though!


It will look lovely when it is all done. I am slightly tempted to have a false chimney breast put in


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaily said:


> It will look lovely when it is all done. I am slightly tempted to have a false chimney breast put in


No, you've only just put your fireplace in!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The chimney breast in my house is on an exterior wall and it projects outwards rather then into the room so the fireplace we have is not dissimilar looking to yours @Kaily with no chimney breast in the room. We have a large picture over ours now, did have a mirror, but moved things around a bit. I wouldn’t want a chimney breast out in my room as it would cut into the available floor space and I feel would give a cramped look as the room is much longer then it is wide (22’ x 13’)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> I've got my quote and work is going ahead w/c 15th. I have an initial drawing but I'm not happy with the position so need to get it moved to the right a bit.
> View attachment 575533
> 
> 
> It will be a while before I get it painted though!


15th is when my kitchen fitter is due to start lol

That plan gives you so much storage, looks fab.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My room is narrower than yours @Siskin but the fireplace will be on the short wall, so I'm hoping it will make the room more in proportion


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> My room is narrower than yours @Siskin but the fireplace will be on the short wall, so I'm hoping it will make the room more in proportion


Ah, I see what you mean. Out of preference I would have wanted more of a square room, say 15x15 feet. It is rather nice though having at each end with good views.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I've got my quote and work is going ahead w/c 15th. I have an initial drawing but I'm not happy with the position so need to get it moved to the right a bit.
> View attachment 575533
> 
> 
> It will be a while before I get it painted though!


I’m with you on this; the chimney breast should be central. Maybe your tradesman has manoeuvred it so that he can use standard size 500 or 1000 base cabinets?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Very exciting day!!! Kitchens being delivered.
Photos of before ...






The floor tiles are still covered until the last minute. Walls are Egyptian Cotton. Had my decorator to do the plate rail and above.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The room is now FULL of cabinets, doors etc. Overflowing into other room.

Fitter starting on Monday. I am ridiculously excited, saw my taps in the flesh as it were, omg they came in a dustbag! inside their boxes. 

Outside lamps unveiled too to check positions, I've ordered another one as four seemed more balanced than the three I had.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Our floor sanding man is at the house, he's sanding the areas under the windowsills were the new rads are going cos he won't be able to reach these areas once the rads are in.

Honestly, we are blessed with the guys we have found. They are all really fussy about the standard of their work, for themselves but also cos they don't want to let down following trades. Grateful beyond.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dh has decided that we need to have a new patio door too. Our guy is coming next few days to measure. Thinking black aluminium, full height (so no fan light) with blinds in the glass.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

westie~ma said:


> Dh has decided that we need to have a new patio door too. Our guy is coming next few days to measure. Thinking black aluminium, full height (so no fan light) with blinds in the glass.


I didn't even know there was such a thing as built in blinds. Just watched a you tube video and now I want some!

You are very lucky .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve 


Kaily said:


> I didn't even know there was such a thing as built in blinds. Just watched a you tube video and now I want some!
> 
> You are very lucky .


just googled them as well. Aren’t they clever


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

All looks and sounds lovely @westie~ma  

This is the state of my son's flat.. I think he just wanted to cry when he got the keys, poor sod. It will make him grateful once he's put the hard work in to get it nice though! I really don't understand how people live like this.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So it's been a little while since I posted an update on the office hut. Getting COVID mid July slowed us down a couple of weeks. But since I last posted the whole things has been clad, the electrics connected, painted inside and out and today the flooring has gone down. 

Still to do: all the edging trim, paint touch ups, furniture customisation, shelving and artwork decisions.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> All looks and sounds lovely @westie~ma
> 
> This is the state of my son's flat.. I think he just wanted to cry when he got the keys, poor sod. It will make him grateful once he's put the hard work in to get it nice though! I really don't understand how people live like this.


I don't understand it either. Hopefully he can get the damp sorted quickly. 



Psygon said:


> So it's been a little while since I posted an update on the office hut. Getting COVID mid July slowed us down a couple of weeks. But since I last posted the whole things has been clad, the electrics connected, painted inside and out and today the flooring has gone down.
> 
> Still to do: all the edging trim, paint touch ups, furniture customisation, shelving and artwork decisions.
> 
> ...


Such a lovely space!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Furniture has begun! 

A lot of the trim has been painted and added. Still paint touch ups to do. 

Some furniture constructed and painted and upholstered (which is probably a bit of a fancy way of describing wrapped and stapled).

Still to do: more trim, desk top (in the pictures it's just balanced and not finished), shelving, artwork, and the arm chair is goig to be taken back apart and the arms painted or sanded. Can't decide!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> Furniture has begun!
> 
> A lot of the trim has been painted and added. Still paint touch ups to do.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The summer kitchen is in. Not completely finished, extractor front door, extractor ducting and extra plate. All 2nd fix electrics. Sink, tap and tiling after counters.

The metal conduits and junction boxes are for the outside lights. Due to the brick decided to go "industrial" in here to save on costs and it is a working space afterall.

Counters have been measured by the template guy so two weeks wait on those.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Main kitchen is in, same thing, just have to finish it off, counters measured then sink and tap

Around the aga is being tiled, the other walls aren't. There is an upstand on the counters.

Tv to go on the wall. Radiator to go on the wall.





Walls in both kitchens are painted Dulux Egyptian Cotton.

So, this week dh is on holiday so we've been busy doing tip runs and organising ourselves ready to move back in mid September.

Today we bought curtain poles and curtains for three bedrooms, ££££ later and after picking ourselves up of the floor we headed over to get more Mallard Green paint for the little lounge, paint has gone up too!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Main kitchen is in, same thing, just have to finish it off, counters measured then sink and tap
> 
> Around the aga is being tiled, the other walls aren't. There is an upstand on the counters.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, am loving the kitchen units! Love the expanse of drawers rather than cupboards - definitely my kinda kitchen style. Where is the kitchen from? 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm guessing Howden's @Psygon 

Looking forward to seeing the worktops all in @westie~ma (I love worktops and am always envious of everyone's!).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally putting finishing touches into my garden studio. I am so so happy with how this has turned out.

I did end up painting the arms of the chair and think it looks so much better and in keeping with the rest of the space.

I've got a wall left to fill with pictures and am thinking about some low level storage on the left hand side of the space. 

As I'm hoping to be able to take the cats out here sometimes they have all had a short intro to the space.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Finally putting finishing touches into my garden studio. I am so so happy with how this has turned out.
> 
> I did end up painting the arms of the chair and think it looks so much better and in keeping with the rest of the space.
> 
> ...


Love it, looks fantastic ❤


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks lovely @Psygon Jammy certainly seems to approve!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Love it, looks fantastic ❤





GingerNinja said:


> Looks lovely @Psygon Jammy certainly seems to approve!


Thank you! 😊

Realized I didn't post a pic of the final outside with new deck and steps. 

Last job will be adding a raised bed alongside the hut where the sleeper is. Planting will be lavender and other stuff like that.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> Oh wow, am loving the kitchen units! Love the expanse of drawers rather than cupboards - definitely my kinda kitchen style. Where is the kitchen from? 😊


Thanks. Its so hard choosing from small samples and imagining them in the space. I ordered the kitchen in Feb 2020 then stalled it until now due to covid, I thought it was a lighter grey.

Had put pan drawers in my kitchen in our old house and loved them so was not going back to cupboards.

The kitchen is from a fairly local firm (Pontypridd), they build the carcasses themselves and order in the doors etc. The fitter was recommended to us by the supplier. They've both been brilliant.



Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm guessing Howden's @Psygon
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the worktops all in @westie~ma (I love worktops and am always envious of everyone's!).


I have had Howdens before and find them good but this supplier was slightly cheaper and local. Although we upgraded from laminate to quartz, never had this before so another learning curve. 



Psygon said:


> Thank you! 😊
> 
> Realized I didn't post a pic of the final outside with new deck and steps.
> 
> ...


Its just soooooo cute, love the inside too. Very nicely done.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The aga tiles are in.

The house has different levels, so this is the view from the lower hallway looking into the kitchen.
There is a step up into the main kitchen.


Imagine a big chunk of blue cast iron in the gap in line with the flue lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Decorators have been calling in around the works finishing to get ahead. So all the ceilings are now fully dry after replastering, lots of artex).

We have bought ceiling roses for the landing, dining room and little lounge. Decorators put them up and we loved them so found some smaller ones for the bedrooms. Those went up end of the week, they really finish it off. Need to order new lights for the bedrooms, found 4 that we all like.

Decorators are currently painting the lounge, had some shelves put in an alcove so those need painting too.

Then they tackle the hallway, stairs and landing.

Plumbers finishing off this week, electrician doing second fix and will put in our new light fittings (very excited to see those up).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree about the pan drawers @westie~ma, wouldn’t go back to stuffing them all in a cupboard.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I love the tiles @westie~ma  and also agree about pan drawers!

When are you hoping to move back, was it the end of September? Looks on track and I bet that you can't wait.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh pan drawers are just the best thing!! They were always going to be on my wishlist for this kitchen. 

@GingerNinja we are aiming for w/c 19th Sept (sometime that week) allowing for run overs by the floor sander man and the carpets. Sofas to come that week too, they will put up the big wardrobes we brought from our old house and never put up as we knew we were going to do the reno work, going to have so much storage I can't wait.

Dh has booked the movers for one day to help us, same two blokes that moved us out and organised how it was all stored in the garage. They will put our beds back together as well as put the boxes and furniture back in their original rooms, they packed for us to get out in time for work to start, it completely overwhelmed me how much there was  they are utterly amazing workers.

Yeah, I'm ready now to have my house back. We are ok where we are but its not our home and I'm missing my garden


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Those tiles are gorgeous @westie~ma.
Im stuck at the 'waiting for quotes' stage. Ive finally saved up enough to get new windows and doors fitted. But I need a builders quote because my bay window needs to be rebuilt (the stone top is falling apart with a massive crack down the middle). I currently have tilt and turn windows which I hate as they all seem to have broken!
Now I just really want to get on with things. Once Ive done the windows I can start saving for replastering the downstairs which will take me much less time to save up for. I really havent touched my house for decades but now the mortgage is payed off I can start using the extra money to revamp everything.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Im stuck at the 'waiting for quotes' stage. Ive finally saved up enough to get new windows and doors fitted.


Best of luck with that.

We've found that unless you want some major work done, it takes months to find someone. They all seem to say that they do these jobs, but when it comes down to it they only want big jobs.
It's taken us a year to find an electrician that will do small jobs, only found a willing handyman through the next door neighbour after pointless searching.
Half of them don't even show up when they say they have taken on the job!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've just finished papering the chimney breast in my new bedroom. I hated every minute of it but I like how it looks.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Well done, it looks lovely @Beth78


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Those tiles are gorgeous @westie~ma.
> Im stuck at the 'waiting for quotes' stage. Ive finally saved up enough to get new windows and doors fitted. But I need a builders quote because my bay window needs to be rebuilt (the stone top is falling apart with a massive crack down the middle). I currently have tilt and turn windows which I hate as they all seem to have broken!
> Now I just really want to get on with things. Once Ive done the windows I can start saving for replastering the downstairs which will take me much less time to save up for. I really havent touched my house for decades but now the mortgage is payed off I can start using the extra money to revamp everything.


Thank you.
Feel your pain on the bay windows. Ours needed to be rebuilt at the ugly house that we renovated. The good thing was that I had slate tiles cut to put over the rebuilt bay which really lifted the whole front of the house.

Hate to say this but the plastering was a huge cost for us at this house, we did have artex which needed blue grit over it then plastering so probably added to costs. Another thing, one ceiling fell down whike they were scraping back the artex, nightmare 



rona said:


> Best of luck with that.
> 
> We've found that unless you want some major work done, it takes months to find someone. They all seem to say that they do these jobs, but when it comes down to it they only want big jobs.
> It's taken us a year to find an electrician that will do small jobs, only found a willing handyman through the next door neighbour after pointless searching.
> Half of them don't even show up when they say they have taken on the job!


Same here. In the end we went with a plumber who project manages the other trades, greater pull to push work on for us. 

It would have been cheaper to run it ourselves but we'd have taken MUCH longer to get back in. Its been four months doing it this way so would easily have been a year!!



Beth78 said:


> I've just finished papering the chimney breast in my new bedroom. I hated every minute of it but I like how it looks.
> View attachment 576774


Very clever of you to be able to take that on. I do love the wallpaper.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bought a cheap blind from the Dunelm bargain bucket and made faux blinds for the kitchen. Painted under the wall units in a matching blue.

Before










After









Cheap and cheerful but looks a bit fresher 🙂


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Worktop day today. Main kitchen.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Worktop day today. Main kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 576958
> 
> ...


That is my dream work top!!! I have severe work top envy lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought a cheap blind from the Dunelm bargain bucket and made faux blinds for the kitchen. Painted under the wall units in a matching blue.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 576918
> ...


What a massive difference a lick of paint and new blind makes! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The summer kitchen.

Don't think I've showed the other side of this kitchen. Now that the worktops are in its easier to see. So here my washer and dryer are going in the gaps. I purposely had the wall cupboards set higher so I can use my fastpress for ironing in here. Going to need steps to reach the top shelf in the cupboard though lol



This is the view coming in from the garden. I was worried that there'd not be enough room when carrying stuff but its fine



Summer kitchen from down the hallway. Tiler is coming Thursday. On Friday my kitchen fitter is cutting out the extractor fan vent, fitting the missing panel and sorting a hinge thats not right. Then the painters. Then electrician for second fix. The light I have for in here is "buried" in a box somewhere with our belongings so will be fitted when I find it.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> That is my dream work top!!! I have severe work top envy lol!


We went with quartz. 
Really love it.

@Lurcherlad That blind really lifts it. Its always worth looking in the clearance sections. I like the colour on the wall, what is it?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> We went with quartz.
> Really love it.
> 
> @Lurcherlad That blind really lifts it. Its always worth looking in the clearance sections. I like the colour on the wall, what is it?


I thought it was marble - looks stunning!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

The worktops look lovely @westie~ma , not long now!

I did have a deposit down for a quartz worktop but everything was such hard work to sort out and the company that quoted to respray the kitchen and add units did not want to remove the current tops if they weren't supplying them. I ended up giving up on the whole project!

It's annoying as I kept money back from my house sale to do these things but I've not managed to do much in 18 months.

I'm trying to find a decorator that isn't booked up until march at the moment!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> We went with quartz.
> Really love it.
> 
> @Lurcherlad That blind really lifts it. Its always worth looking in the clearance sections. I like the colour on the wall, what is it?


Thanks 🙂


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

My new wall art. Only taken me about 4 months to chose it .


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaily said:


> My new wall art. Only taken me about 4 months to chose it .


As long as you have not now changed your mind! 

I think it's pretty, I also like the wildlife watercolours with the blobby paint.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought a cheap blind from the Dunelm bargain bucket and made faux blinds for the kitchen. Painted under the wall units in a matching blue.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 576918
> ...


That looks super cute, LL. I love it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've got to ask @westie~ma - what's a summer kitchen (and don't say a kitchen you will use in the summer, hehe!)?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've got to ask @westie~ma - what's a summer kitchen (and don't say a kitchen you will use in the summer, hehe!)?


That's it exactly

The previous owner installed the aga in the kitchen, it had to stay on all year round as there was no other cooker. I really like cooking on it (its soooo easy) and want to keep it but it isn't practical to have it on all the time. Even before the energy crisis we'd agreed to switch it off in the warmer months. So we'd need another way of cooking. 

Dh wanted a double oven like we had in our old house, there isn't room in the main kitchen so the obvious choice was the utility room (it was used as a utility) then we needed a hob and an extractor fan, then I wanted a sink (for draining off and prep) so I didn't have to keep going back in the other kitchen for the sink, so we added the sink and a drainer. It turned into a proper kitchen rather than a utility. Its missing a fridge but I think if I need one in later years I can take out the tumbler to put it in that gap.

I jokingly called it the summer kitchen to dh and the kids and it stuck lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Very pleased that my electrician could sort out the light switches so we could keep them.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

We are in our house. Its been full on since I last posted. Overjoyed to be back in.

Still boxes in every room which I'm trying to get through.

Yesterday was incredibly busy, the aga got reinstalled, my kitchen is now cosy again. The final chandelier got installed on the landing upstairs.

Also this week our shower screen went up in the main bathroom, was worried it would have to be taken apart to get it in but they managed it


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've got to ask @westie~ma - what's a summer kitchen (and don't say a kitchen you will use in the summer, hehe!)?


I'm so glad you asked! I thought it was some British term I wasn't familiar with!  
The house looks great!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I'm so glad you asked! I thought it was some British term I wasn't familiar with!
> The house looks great!!


Must admit I have been thinking the same and even wondered whether it was a Welsh thing🤣


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I'm so glad you asked! I thought it was some British term I wasn't familiar with!
> The house looks great!!


Thank you xx 
Had our plumber here doing the shower screen and he returned their coffee mugs asked me "which kitchen do you want these put?" 😂




Siskin said:


> Must admit I have been thinking the same and even wondered whether it was a Welsh thing🤣


That did make me laugh 😂 xx

It'll probably be called the back kitchen because its in the back of the house. Or the little kitchen because its small 🙃🤣


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So not a utility room then?

People get very confused in my house. 
We bought it off the person that built it and the design of it was because they were planning on having an elderly aunt live with them. They wanted her to have plenty of privacy so the room over the garage was going to be the bed and sitting room and there was to be separate stairs from there to a hallway with her own entrance and a kitchen which she could eat in. The kitchen and bed sit upstairs were also to be accessible from the main part of the house. I guess the house was being split one third for the aunt and two thirds for the family.
Just before the house was finished the aunt died, they didn’t alter the layout of the house as it was too late really. So we have ended up with almost two kitchens and two front doors. We use the front door which was intended for the aunt as that is the first one you come to from the driveway and has plenty of hanging space for coats. The stairs from that hallway to the bed sit were never put in. To get into the main part of the house is then via the intended kitchen which we now have as a utility room and the upstairs room over the garage accessible from the main bedroom is a large office space. We don’t use the front door that had been intended for the family (referred to by us as the front front door) which confuses some visitors especially when they get some yelling at them to go to the other door. If you invite strangers in they can never find their way back out again without guidance, funny old house but we like it and it suits us.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Siskin said:


> So not a utility room then?
> 
> People get very confused in my house.
> We bought it off the person that built it and the design of it was because they were planning on having an elderly aunt live with them. They wanted her to have plenty of privacy so the room over the garage was going to be the bed and sitting room and there was to be separate stairs from there to a hallway with her own entrance and a kitchen which she could eat in. The kitchen and bed sit upstairs were also to be accessible from the main part of the house. I guess the house was being split one third for the aunt and two thirds for the family.
> Just before the house was finished the aunt died, they didn’t alter the layout of the house as it was too late really. So we have ended up with almost two kitchens and two front doors. We use the front door which was intended for the aunt as that is the first one you come to from the driveway and has plenty of hanging space for coats. The stairs from that hallway to the bed sit were never put in. To get into the main part of the house is then via the intended kitchen which we now have as a utility room and the upstairs room over the garage accessible from the main bedroom is a large office space. We don’t use the front door that had been intended for the family (referred to by us as the front front door) which confuses some visitors especially when they get some yelling at them to go to the other door. If you invite strangers in they can never find their way back out again without guidance, funny old house but we like it and it suits us.


My washer and tumbler are out there too (on the opposite wall) but when you walk into the room it looks like a proper kitchen than a utility room, until you look for the fridge 😂

Your house sounds amazing!! Layouts and floorplans fascinate me. Its similar here, so many doors off the porch, friend visiting from NZ opened the door to the coat cupboard thinking it was the kitchen 😂.

What I've realised since moving here is that most people, (delivery people mainly) but some who have lived in the village all their lives have never noticed our house. Despite its size and its on the main road into/out of the village they just don't see us, I love that about it. I say its the hedges that throw people 😂

The hedges and the fact that where our house is now included in the name of a cul de sac ... we're on the main road. The houses opposite me are a different road name completely. When I get asked why our house address is different I say our house was built long before the rest of the village. Hundred years old this year.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@westie~ma I love your Aga and the chandelier is fabulous. I’ve been looking for chandeliers for ages but no idea where to get one from. Some are ridiculously expensive but others look too modern/cheap.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> My washer and tumbler are out there too (on the opposite wall) but when you walk into the room it looks like a proper kitchen than a utility room, until you look for the fridge 😂
> 
> Your house sounds amazing!! Layouts and floorplans fascinate me. Its similar here, so many doors off the porch, friend visiting from NZ opened the door to the coat cupboard thinking it was the kitchen 😂.
> 
> ...


My utility room (aunts planned kitchen) looks much the kitchen as it’s fitted out with kitchen cupboards and ther is a sink too, but try finding a cooker. Handy for storage though especially dog stuff. Also contains two undercounter fridges and the washing machine. 
No road name here just house name


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks great @westie~ma how lovely that you're back in!

My bungalow has a bit of a strange hall layout (there's an for to an internal hallway) and people seem unable to navigate their way to the front door .... seems silly to me as it's not difficult 😂


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> @westie~ma I love your Aga and the chandelier is fabulous. I’ve been looking for chandeliers for ages but no idea where to get one from. Some are ridiculously expensive but others look too modern/cheap.


The aga and its colour decided the whole room. Not complaining, my favourite colour is navy. I was adamant that it was staying (although it cost us to take it out and put it back in) and now running costs. It was always going to be my luxury thing and I'm good with that. I'm in the house all day, the heating isn't on, it dries clothes, boils my kettle (busy), irons some of the clothes all of the bedding (a lot). More importantly Mefin loves sleeping in front of it.

Chandeliers are tricky things. We found ourselves gravitating towards glass arms rather than metal, that seems a big difference in styles. For us as soon as we saw these ones we knew we had to have them. We've gone and saw don't know how many styles/sizes. I took photos to show dh what I liked, then we stumbled upon these. I have candelabras to match, they are dotted around the house, shameless



Siskin said:


> My utility room (aunts planned kitchen) looks much the kitchen as it’s fitted out with kitchen cupboards and ther is a sink too, but try finding a cooker. Handy for storage though especially dog stuff. Also contains two undercounter fridges and the washing machine.
> No road name here just house name


Good storage is priceless. 



GingerNinja said:


> It looks great @westie~ma how lovely that you're back in!
> 
> My bungalow has a bit of a strange hall layout (there's an for to an internal hallway) and people seem unable to navigate their way to the front door .... seems silly to me as it's not difficult 😂


Is it wrong to enjoy seeing people trying to find their way out? [guilty here 😂]


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Where did you get your chandelier from in the end @westie~ma 

I’ve just bought a couple of vintage brass ones off Etsy but looking for glass as well.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I've got 2 kitchens. Main one has gas cooker and second one electric. Main kitchen came with the house and then I was given almost everything for the second kitchen, cabinets, oven, Welsh dresser, table. Needed to buy hob, counter top, sink and splash tiles. Made a mistake buying a wooden counter top, but that'll stay for years.

Buying handy I've done it myself but though usable it's by no means finished! I've still got to fit the tiles and paint the cabinet doors, I have a lovely pale blue. There's 1 cabinet door and drawer missing, I'm thinking of getting the wood and trying to chisel the pattern. Though woodworks not my thing.

I've counted 8 exterior doors in my house! Odd shaped house, set into a hill so there's upstairs and downstairs doors. And 2 exterior sets of stairs (and 1 interior!). Plus you can drive around the house, but only 1 way unless you have 4 wheel drive as its so steep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

westie~ma said:


> Thank you xx
> Had our plumber here doing the shower screen and he returned their coffee mugs asked me "which kitchen do you want these put?" 😂
> 
> 
> ...


When we moved in here, we moved from a two bed terrace to a five bed house. The removers didn’t know which kitchen to put thing in, as the room we now use a utility (which then became Oscar’s food room, don’t need that any more _sob_) was a proper kitchen for the granny. Heh.

Mind you, when we moved here, husband wore a whistle to call for me as it was so big compared to what we’d come from. Funny how quickly you expand to a space, isn’t it?

The house is looking super @westie~ma you must be so pleased


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That was a mammoth project @westie~ma … the house looks great 🙂

We had an Aga in a previous house and loved it … made the best toast too 😋


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> We are in our house. Its been full on since I last posted. Overjoyed to be back in.
> 
> Still boxes in every room which I'm trying to get through.
> 
> ...


The aga nook is gorgeous I'm very jealous!! 

Everything looks stunning, you must be so pleased to be back home.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Where did you get your chandelier from in the end @westie~ma
> 
> I’ve just bought a couple of vintage brass ones off Etsy but looking for glass as well.


Got them from Sofaworkshop by Timothy Oulton. They've gone bust since we bought them so thankfully they are ok, cos could not get replacements.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I've painted one of my kitchen cabinet doors. I like it, though some might think it's a bit bright!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I really like it @Jaf 🙂

The white knob sets it off 👍🏻


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Azure blue is very Spanish  I say go for it (I’d probably have hot orange accents too!).


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Azure blue is very Spanish  I say go for it (I’d probably have hot orange accents too!).



The tin says turquoise, I thought it was going to be paler. I like bright colours though... I'm happy. One of my exterior doors is pink on one side and orange the other. I have a lovely tin of red to use. I would love to do odd doors but I think that might be too mad even for me.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I love it @Jaf very cheerful. It will really brighten the kitchen 😉


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Okay now I have to ask - what is an Aga? It looks like an old-fashioned stove to me? 



huckybuck said:


> I’ve just bought a couple of vintage brass


I first read that as vintage bras and was really wondering how you were going to connect that to chandeliers!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Aga is a brand name for a stove. It’s a bit like calling all vacuum cleaners a ‘Hoover’ even though they aren’t.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@O2.0 An Aga is a brand of British stoves. They’ve been around for years and years but they still produce them.

They are traditionally oil fired enamel stoves and you have them on all year round for heating and cooking and even drying washing (inc bras). They usually have a flue/chimney. Westie-Ma’s is a stunning looking traditional old one.

They come in different sizes from a 2 oven to a 6/8 oven. Most people who have an oil fired traditional one also have a stand alone electric one for the summer so they can switch off the big one (it gives off a lot of heat). 

To buy a new traditional one like that costs around £15k

They still make them and you can get gas or electric or combination ones these days (although really you are just buying a pretty looking cooker in the Aga brand). 

I’ve always wanted one as it’s the epitome of English farmhouse style but I had to buy a pretty gas/electric combo one as I couldn’t have a flue or have it oil fired).

So mine just has a normal gas ring hob and electric ovens (one a grill and one is a fan).

Because our house already came with built in electric ovens and we added the Aga, I have never used the Aga ones as I didn’t want to get them dirty lol!!!










Real Aga’s can be quite temperamental and people can go on courses to learn to cook with them. But they do cook food beautifully esp bakes.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Many people in the village have them as they live in 300-400 year old cottages with very thick walls. Aga’s are ideal as they not only heat the rooms but also the walls which then radiate heat back into the room keeping the downstairs usually really nice and warm. Radiators can be run off them for upstairs if you want. They are ideal for old places which do better remaining constantly warm rather then say gas fired boiler CH not on all the time, perhaps morning and evening. Modern homes with thinner insulated walls don’t need them really, not that people don’t put them in of course. My daughter was telling me that some of her friends in London put Aga’s in as they have become very trendy of late only to find the costs of running them are very high and they are just not needed in modern well insulated houses. So they are actually having them taken out. Seeing as the installation costs are almost the same as buying them I should imagine a lot of money has been wasted.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> @O2.0 An Aga is a brand of British stoves. They’ve been around for years and years but they still produce them.
> 
> They are traditionally oil fired enamel stoves and you have them on all year round for heating and cooking and even drying washing (inc bras). They usually have a flue/chimney. Westie-Ma’s is a stunning looking traditional old one.
> 
> ...


I never knew you could get them as a modern hob etc.
They're pretty but the old fashioned ones are a nightmare. 
I've yet to go to anyone's who actually knew how to cook, especially baking, with it and they've had them for years.
Thankfully my parents removed the stove here as soon as they moved in.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Many people in the village have them as they live in 300-400 year old cottages with very thick walls. Aga’s are ideal as they not only heat the rooms but also the walls which then radiate heat back into the room keeping the downstairs usually really nice and warm. Radiators can be run off them for upstairs if you want. They are ideal for old places which do better remaining constantly warm rather then say gas fired boiler CH not on all the time, perhaps morning and evening. Modern homes with thinner insulated walls don’t need them really, not that people don’t put them in of course. My daughter was telling me that some of her friends in London put Aga’s in as they have become very trendy of late only to find the costs of running them are very high and they are just not needed in modern well insulated houses. So they are actually having them taken out. Seeing as the installation costs are almost the same as buying them I should imagine a lot of money has been wasted.


Our neighbour has an aga in their kitchen. As it heats the wall between their kitchen and our living room it keeps our house warm too 😂 I love it, I hope they don’t ever take it out 😂


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had an Aga in even home I have lived in, I was actually taught to cook on an Aga with my Gran who was a fantastic baker. My last Aga ( already there ) was a 6 oven, it was a beast and did it gulp the oil plus a nightmare to clean, we did live in that room and it certainly heated the downstairs a treat. We are meant to be getting one for our kitchen but I want an LPG gas hob and electric oven, my only issue is I want a red one and they don‘t make them red red anymore unless you get a refurbished one…. I will wait, I will get one.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@huckybuck Oh my word, that is utterly stunning!! I love the colour and the tiles. Are your ovens on all the time? Not seen one of those models before. 

The aga was here when we moved in. I suspect it was a reconditioned old one. Its definitely reconditioned now, I saw it being rebuilt 😂

@O2.0 Mine is a 2 oven gas one. I find it so easy to cook on, its a different way of cooking in that you use the ovens more than the hotplates, 80/20 are the magic numbers. I've gotten into cooking casseroles big time. I love that I'm not tied to the kitchen watching that things don't boil over, they are still cooking just in the ovens. I do use my Alexa as a timer, she can do multiple timers and name them which helps when I'm cooking several things.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

One of the things that we did when renovating that I'm not sure I mentioned was to clear out, then clean out our attic space.

There are three separate attics, with their own access hatches. Amazingly there are people who will do the dirtiest/hardest jobs around, we have found two who I am incredibly thankful too. After they'd emptied then hoovered our entire attics they then filled them with a gazillion rolls of insulation.

There was very little up there, like one roll, in the other attics there was nothing at all. I could feel the cold when I got to those spaces in the house.

Anyway, we've had the central heating installed as two zones with a control panel for each zone, nothing complicated, upstairs and downstairs. The good news is the insulation works, the house is holding its temperature at 19 deg C. Its not gone below that and I've not had to put the heating on, although I have put a bit of wool on me 😂


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Psygon said:


> I've noticed a few people talking about house related things in the last few days, either decorating help, buying new houses or plans for 2022... so I wondered if we should have a 'Our houses' thread to bring it all together
> 
> A place to ask questions, showcase your projects or just ramble about how you are procrastinating over making a decision (I'll be doing that a lot!).


Currently I live in a small one bed downstairs flat. The next door neighbour lives above me. It's not high rise, just two stories high, looks more like houses from the outside.
But me and my brother might be going back to a house we lived in in 1994 and 1995 in Rousay in the Orkney Islands in a few years - it needs a lot of work hence the few years bit. My brother and his friend went up to the house there recently and did some work and cleaned the tiles etc (the tiles are massive slates). There's only one shop, one pub and one restaurant on the island and around 250 people. In my current flat, I'm having the living room a 1950's style but it's slow going.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@davidc that's a huge move and change for you!

It sounds idyllic , not sure that I could cope with the isolation and I'm anti social!


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> @David C that's a huge move and change for you!
> 
> It sounds idyllic , not sure that I could cope with the isolation and I'm anti social!


I think you tagged in the wrong David C


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

David C said:


> I think you tagged in the wrong David C


 Oops sorry!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> @davidc that's a huge move and change for you!
> 
> It sounds idyllic , not sure that I could cope with the isolation and I'm anti social!


When we lived there when I was younger, I was very shy. I had a few friends though, most lived on the Mainland and one lived on the smaller island we lived on. Occasionally her friend from the Mainland would visit the island. 
My brother said I've got a few years to decide yet if I want to live there due to how long the repairs will take. 
I have more confidence now than I used to have. So I have some friends down here, they've saud if I do go ahead with the move they'll have to have a leaving do. I can't drive (medical reasons), but my brother is going to be going back to England at least twice a year and he said he will take me with him and I could go to the social club nights where some of my friends go if I wanted to. Also depending on how windy it is, he might be getting an ultralight, though I am scared of flying.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Been stalking this thread for a while. I love seeing what people have done to their houses, and love watching Grand Designs and other renovation/decorating programmes.
I've just tarted up the conservatory. It was furnished with cast offs from the rest of the house, but after having replaced the flooring last year I've wanted to make it a bit smarter. I don't have any "before" pics, but this is what it looks like now. I love it. Only thing missing is a small dark green cushion for the egg chair that I'm still trying to source.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That's a very smart conservatory @immum 

Love the flooring, is that click vinyl?


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

GingerNinja said:


> That's a very smart conservatory @immum
> 
> Love the flooring, is that click vinyl?


Thanks @GingerNinja. It's actually just a granite effect laminate.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

immum said:


> Been stalking this thread for a while. I love seeing what people have done to their houses, and love watching Grand Designs and other renovation/decorating programmes.
> I've just tarted up the conservatory. It was furnished with cast offs from the rest of the house, but after having replaced the flooring last year I've wanted to make it a bit smarter. I don't have any "before" pics, but this is what it looks like now. I love it. Only thing missing is a small dark green cushion for the egg chair that I'm still trying to source.
> View attachment 579124
> 
> ...


Looks lovely and stylish, and very neat 🙂

Mine gets tidied and then very quickly turns into the “glory hole” and looks a mess! 😁


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks lovely and stylish, and very neat 🙂
> 
> Mine gets tidied and then very quickly turns into the “glory hole” and looks a mess! 😁


Thanks. I must confess, there are usually cat toys all over the floor!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m in the process of repainting the three architraves and doors upstairs. They were looking very yellow and shabby.

I had planned to replace them as they were here when we moved in 24 years ago, but decided there really was no need …. they do the job fine and a touch up will suffice. We think we’ll be moving within the next 5 years anyway and anyone buying the house will likely change everything anyway.

After living here all that time, I’ve only just noticed the knobs don’t match … observant … not! 🙄

Even more reason not to replace …

Being 3 different colours of brass, I resprayed one antique silver and it looks really good so the other knobs will get the same treatment and their differences will be even less noticeable 👍🏻

The money I’ve “saved” can be put to better use ☺


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oops! 🥴


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 579438
> 
> 
> Oops! 🥴


How? What happened?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> How? What happened?


I put the bucket of paint too close to my steps and forgot where they were as I stepped off 🙄

Honestly, I’m surprised it’s taken me this long (aged 62) to do it … I’m a natural born Klutz! 😁

Just glad I didn’t knock it all over the carpet and made it to the bathroom sink by “skating” the foot on the lid to the bathroom sink…. and that it was water based emulsion 😜


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And no shoe or sock on either.😁
Must admit, it’s made me chuckle


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I was looking around for someone to come and sand my staircase and hallway... and while I ended up not getting that done I did find someone who could sand and restore our kitchen worktops. I'm sure I've posted about them on this thread before - I was looking at various options to either replace or paint or do something with them. Anyway, in the end, I paid someone to professionally sand them and coat them with hard wax oil. My word... they are like new. Actually, they are better than new. They have never looked this good. 

The first pic is how awful they looked!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, what a brilliant job, such a difference


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Psygon said:


> I was looking around for someone to come and sand my staircase and hallway... and while I ended up not getting that done I did find someone who could sand and restore our kitchen worktops. I'm sure I've posted about them on this thread before - I was looking at various options to either replace or paint or do something with them. Anyway, in the end, I paid someone to professionally sand them and coat them with hard wax oil. My word... they are like new. Actually, they are better than new. They have never looked this good.
> 
> The first pic is how awful they looked!
> 
> ...


Oh my word they look absolutely stunning!!

We had our wooden floors sanded and then coated in a lacquer (can't remember the name of it). I love them and they look like new!!


----------

